# Bargain Prices Dec 2008



## potatowire

Bacardi Jim said:


> Potatowire: Ever read _Battle Circle_?


No, I never did, but based on my brief google research, it looks like I would like it. Too bad it's not in Kindle format, yet. It should be a no-brainer for a book that is out of print.


----------



## Xia

Greetings, Kind Kindlers,
I actually purchased this Kindle book a few weeks ago for $5.59. I haven't had the chance to read it yet, since I've been very busy with the Discworld series. However, this one looks like it may be both a winner and a bargain at this recently reduced price...











_*Stardust







*_
by Neil Gaiman
Average Customer Rating: ****** (4 Stars)
*$3.31*

Editorial Reviews
*Amazon.com Review*
Stardust is an utterly charming fairy tale in the tradition of _The Princess Bride_ and _The Neverending Story_. Neil Gaiman, creator of the darkly elegant _Sandman_ comics and author of _The Day I Swapped My Dad for Two Goldfish_, tells the story of young Tristran Thorn and his adventures in the land of Faerie. One fateful night, Tristran promises his beloved that he will retrieve a fallen star for her from beyond the Wall that stands between their rural English town (called, appropriately, Wall) and the Faerie realm. No one ever ventures beyond the Wall except to attend an enchanted flea market that is held every nine years (and during which, unbeknownst to him, Tristran was conceived). But Tristran bravely sets out to fetch the fallen star and thus win the hand of his love. His adventures in the magical land will keep you turning pages as fast as you can--he and the star escape evil old witches, deadly clutching trees, goblin press-gangs, and the scheming sons of the dead Lord of Stormhold. The story is by turns thrillingly scary and very funny. You'll love goofy, earnest Tristran and the talking animals, gnomes, magic trees, and other irresistible denizens of Faerie that he encounters in his travels. Stardust is a perfect read-aloud book, a brand-new fairy tale you'll want to share with a kid, or maybe hoard for yourself. (If you read it to kids, watch out for a couple of spicy sex bits and one epithet.) --Therese Littleton

*From Publishers Weekly*
Starred Review. Tristran Thorn falls in love with the prettiest girl in town and makes her a foolish promise: he says that he'll go find the falling star they both watched streak across the night sky. She says she'll marry him if he finds it, so he sets off, leaving his home of Wall, and heads out into the perilous land of faerie, where not everything is what it appears. Gaiman is known for his fanciful wit, sterling prose and wildly imaginative plots, and Stardust is no exception. Gaiman's silver-tongued narration vividly brings this production to life. Like the bards of old, Gaiman is equally proficient at telling tales as he is at writing them, and his pleasant British accent feels like a perfect match to the material. Gaiman's performance is an extraordinary achievement-if only all authors could read their own work so well. The audiobook also includes a brief, informative and enjoyable interview with Gaiman about the writing of the novel and his work in the audiobook studio. 
Copyright© American Library Association. All rights reserved
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

*The following is a trilogy (at present, with perhaps more installments to come&#8230;?) by author Al Past, and they are currently $4 each. I've done my best to list them in order (but, having not actually read them, I may not have gotten it right; so please be sure to check the correct order before embarking&#8230;*











_*Distant Cousin







*_
by Al Past
Average custor rating: ******* (5 Stars)
$4.00

*Review*
Distant Cousin is the best novel I have read in a long time...outstanding! Distant Cousin will stamp its wonderful magic on your soul. -- iUniverse Book Reviews

*Product Description*
What if our first contact from another planet was a human? What if the first real alien to visit Earth from another solar system was a woman on a mission to find the distantly related cousins of her own people? What if she brought with her a warning of an impending disaster of apocalyptic proportions? And what if nobody believed her?
Al Past's novel Distant Cousin is a most unusual science fiction story with a most unusual heroine. Ana Darcy has jeopardized her mission and cut herself off from her own people to bring a desperate warning to Earth authorities. Astronomers at a Texas observatory don't believe her, but the US military is willing to interrogate her-under custody of course. Her astonishing escape from Army detainment is our first hint that she may be more than she first appears and capable of more than we imagine. While the military scrambles to locate and recapture the woman they call "Gidget from Outer Space," Darcy realizes that her journey to Earth has placed her in the path of the oncoming destruction and she will suffer Earth's fate if the calamity is not avoided.
Befriended by ordinary people as varied as the family of a Texas dude ranch foreman, a mild-mannered reporter, and an Olympic contender from Barbados, Darcy conceives a daring plan to evade government capture while hiding in plain sight, and to deliver her warning in a manner which cannot possibly be ignored. Afterward, she might just fall in love &#8230; if she can trust her own feelings &#8230; and if she can trust her boyfriend with the truth about her origins. This is a science fiction novel which might better be described as a love story with scientific speculation. The premise of humans on another world is startling, and the author reels out details about Darcy's homeworld so sparingly that our curiosity is cleverly aroused. It is only when unexpected arrivals provoke a sudden crisis of diplomacy that we learn exactly what Darcy gave up in accepting her mission to Earth-and what she might be running from.

*Amazon customer review*
Is it really? The Fifth Kind is supposed to denote communication with an alien. The Barbie doll who plays the lead in this screenplay waiting to happen is not actually an alien being. She is a human from another planet, and she does one helluva job at communicating! Remember the wonderful magic you felt the first time you saw Spielberg's Close Encounters? Literary author Al Past makes us feel that way again. You will fall in love with an alien all over again, just like you did when you met E.T. The author of Distant Cousin takes you to one of those places we all seek when we encounter a delightful, memorable novel like this one. Mr. Past shows us the majestic beauty of the mountains near Alpine, TX, and he takes us for an exciting ride to other locales both inside and outside the U.S., but those are merely logistical issues that complement the plot. The real story is found in that magical, mysterious place within our hearts.

Romance fans will enjoy this book as much as SciFi bugs. The storyline never encourages you to get out the hankies or bores you with technical mumbo-jumbo. It just blasts along the highway of your first big love affair. Like that affair, you may find a few bumps in the road in the form of grammatical typos, but I assure you they will never give you a flat tire! The characters and plotlines are all first-rate. There isn't a single wasted page or a single slow spot that you just have to wade through to get back to the good part. You will love the lead characters so much that you will be casting in your head for the Spielberg movie long before the end. Don't worry about there never being a sequel: it's already out. This is quite a book. When do we get to see the movie?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











_*Distant Cousin: Repatriation







*_
by Al Past
Average custor rating: *4.5* out of 5 Stars
*$4.00*

*Review*
The action-packed sequel to the magical Distant Cousin is here! I highly recommend this sequel to anyone who has already read Distant Cousin. Just open your mind's eye and imagine Spielberg directing the movie. -- iUniverse Book Reviews

*Product Description*
Ana Darcy, the first human on Earth from another planet, lives in quiet obscurity with her husband Matt Mendez and their twins, Julio and Clio. A year after the spectacular events detailed in volume one, she has opted to live a private, secluded life, yet, her concern over the arrival of relatives from the planet Thomo causes her to revive her celebrity status for the good of mankind. The Thoman delegation includes her brother-in-law Herecyn, whom she had previously rejected as her own suitor, and she does not trust that his diplomacy skills will outweigh his simple greed when it comes to trade negotiations with Earth. Since her marriage to Matt has stripped her of all status among the Thomans, Darcy's only choice is to offer herself as a celebrity representative of Earth, to aid in the upcoming momentous meeting as a "good will ambassador."

Reluctantly, Darcy begins a grueling circuit of interviews and television appearances, while trying to maintain the secrecy of her life with Matt and the twins. Unfortunately, this may be the wrong time to step into the limelight, as a certain unscrupulous conglomerate is currently looking for leverage in the upcoming negotiations for technology data with the Thomans. And Darcy looks to be an attractive sort of leverage....

Forced to choose between death and returning to her home planet, what will become of her husband and children?

*Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
Repatriation earns five stars as the sequel to Distant Cousin. The adventures of Matt and Darcy continue unabated as the dynamic duo prepare for the interaction of Thomans with Earthlings. The sequel is only half the page count of the original, and that is the only negative issue that needs to be mentioned. A lot of action and excitement has been packed into less than 200 pages. The price of admission is less, but we'll have to wait for the next installment to experience the full depth of the many new characters introduced in Repatriation. Let's just say the pace of the adventure picks up where the end of Distant Cousin left off. I don't want to spoil any surprises by mentioning details.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











_*Distant Cousin: Reincarnation







*_
by Al Past
Average Customer Rating: ******* (5 Stars)
*$4.00*

*Product Description*
Who is trying to kill an ordinary New Mexican housewife? It's true that Ana Darcy Mendez has secrets that even her husband and adorable twins don't know. One is that her countrymen have accidentally given terrorists a deadly space-age weapon which they are about to use.

As she risks her life to prevent a massacre, the Russian Mafia, the American Mafia, the U.S. Special Forces, the F. B. I., and the C.I.A. learn one more of her secrets: she is no ordinary housewife!

*About the Author*
Al Past lives on a ranch in south Texas with his wife, a college Spanish professor, of almost 40 years and a menagerie of animals. He is a retired college English professor, linguist, and lover of rollicking good tales.

*Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
Well, we knew it was going to happen. There were hints in the second novel of the Distant Cousin series, and so it is no surprise that in the third novel, Darcy's greatest fears are realized...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh, that Distant Cousin series sounds interesting! Time to go get more samples!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Sorry.... I tried but have not been able to master creating a link here..... and this bargain book will probably not be for everyone.... but yesterday I ordered Second Calling on Amazon for 1 penny. I haven't read this but it has a 4 star review rating.... THANKS FOR THE LINK, BETSY!!! YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This was under my recommendations so I got a sample and it sounds good. It is $4.69. If anyone has read it and found it a bad read please post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This was under my recommendations so I got a sample and it sounds good. It is $4.69. If anyone has read it and found it a bad read please post.


Excellent. . . .the writing is beautiful and the story is incredibly engaging. I have the hardback on my bookshelf. But read it carefully or you'll miss important bits. Then you'll just _have _to read it again. . . .

Seriously. Good. Book. (waiting for her to write something more)

Ann


----------



## Suzanne

Two bargain books I purchased today:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Excellent. . . .the writing is beautiful and the story is incredibly engaging. I have the hardback on my bookshelf. But read it carefully or you'll miss important bits. Then you'll just _have _to read it again. . . .
> 
> Seriously. Good. Book. (waiting for her to write something more)
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann, I was hoping someone here had read it. I just one-clicked


----------



## Angela

Suzanne said:


> Two bargain books I purchased today:


Great finds, Suzanne... thanks!


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This was under my recommendations so I got a sample and it sounds good. It is $4.69. If anyone has read it and found it a bad read please post.


I was going to download the sample, but after checking it out decided to buy!


----------



## ScottBooks

might not seem like a bargain but: It's the first Three Harry Bosch novels for only $7.96. Includes _The Black Echo, The Black Ice, The Concrete Blonde_. The following is from a customer review on Amazon:

"This volume collects the first three Harry Bosch novels into one hardbound edition. Bosch is a detective with the LAPD - a bit of a maverick, a bit of a loose cannon, a whole lot of an outsider within the force. His ideals and devotion to justice repeatedly put him at odds with the bureacrats, political movers and crooked officers within the force.

Each of these three books is a great read on its own. The stories are well-paced, the crimes and subsequent investigations are intriguing, and Connelly's gift with words (especially dialogue) is apparent. But reading these three books one right the other really hooks the reader on the Bosch character. There's a great balance here between the individual crime plots and the developments in Bosch's life that made him who he is today and continue to guide him toward his future. Connelly also does a great job of credibly moving characters in and out of Bosch's life in the books further down the road, so these three provide a necessary foundation.

The best of the three is final book, "The Concrete Blonde". Throughout the earlier books there are references to a very important case in Bosch's past. In "The Concrete Blonde", Connelly uses an excellent tactic to flesh out this case without resorting to a prequel: the case is reopened and retried when new evidence is brought to light that may exonerate the man whom Bosch originally collared. The current day trial retells the original events while Bosch must reinvestigate his own methods and conclusions, all leading up to a super surprise ending. Very good whodunit reading."

Then you could read these: 







for only $5.90!


----------



## soapy70

Nora Roberts 'Tribute' which is still only out in hardcover is now $5.92 for Kindle. I downloaded mine. I love it when they drop the price before the paperback comes out.


----------



## Angela

and it is only $3.91


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Rivers Siddons, House Next Door

$2.25 
I like her books!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I think you will enjoy any of her books. She writes about the south and I am a southern gal.   This one is a page turner, stay up all nighter. 

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cowgirl said:


> Just finished Lucy Sullivan is getting Married which somebody recommended here. It was pretty good!


I read this one and liked it. It was pretty easy to figure out where it was going, but the getting there was good.

Knight in Shining Armor is one of Deveraux's best. My two favorites of her are Wishes and The Heiress. Both on Kindle.


----------



## Vicki

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you - I now have a list thanks to all of your comments and reviews.
Never in my wildest imagination did I think I would actually have to start a spread sheet to keep track of 
all of this until I finally get my Kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB

SEE!!  SEE WHY I can't come here?!  I've been afk (reading, LOL) for about a week and came here to catch up on the Bargain Book thread.  I'm still on page 11 and have purchased 5 books in the last 3 minutes.  

If I'm going to buy Christmas gifts for anyone (other than myself   ) I should just walk away... but I can't!!


----------



## Jen

SongbirdVB said:


> SEE!! SEE WHY I can't come here?! I've been afk (reading, LOL) for about a week and came here to catch up on the Bargain Book thread. I'm still on page 11 and have purchased 5 books in the last 3 minutes.
> 
> If I'm going to buy Christmas gifts for anyone (other than myself  ) I should just walk away... but I can't!!


I have the SAME problem. Not only do I already have 5 books that I want to read, but I hardly have any time these days with wedding planning and a full time job in the mix. In the last two days I bought 5 more. Why?!?! Because I have a serious addiction that there is no cure for. You're NOT alone!!! 
I can also vouch for the Harry Bosch novels, I've read a few and loved them. I haven't read the first 3 (who knows why I read them out of order), so, of course, I bought those TOO!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Jen said:


> I have the SAME problem. Not only do I already have 5 books that I want to read, but I hardly have any time these days with wedding planning and a full time job in the mix. In the last two days I bought 5 more. Why?!?! Because I have a serious addiction that there is no cure for. You're NOT alone!!!
> I can also vouch for the Harry Bosch novels, I've read a few and loved them. I haven't read the first 3 (who knows why I read them out of order), so, of course, I bought those TOO!!


Wedding planning? FUN! At least ours was, it took all of 20 minutes. Call chapel and schedule ceremony, call hotel and make reservations, call airline and book flight to Vegas! EZPZ!

I one clicked the Harry Bosch bundle, sounds like it's right up my alley. Also the Nora Roberts Pagan Stone (book 3 in series), which led to The Hollow (book 2 in series) since I'm reading Blood Brothers (book 1 in series) right now and love it.

I've had my Kindle 10 days and have only finished 5 books... I feel like a slacker!


----------



## Jen

SongbirdVB said:


> Wedding planning? FUN! At least ours was, it took all of 20 minutes. Call chapel and schedule ceremony, call hotel and make reservations, call airline and book flight to Vegas! EZPZ!


You're smarter than I am! I thought it would be fun to have a big wedding with all of my family and friends, and I'm sure it will be when the day comes - but WOW. What a pain, and everyone has their opinion and pushes it on me. I WISH I would have just eloped!!!



SongbirdVB said:


> I've had my Kindle 10 days and have only finished 5 books... I feel like a slacker!


I've had my kindle for 8 months and I've probably only read about 7 (but have bought about 30), so don't feel too bad!! Although in that time I did buy a house, move and deal with all of that. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Jen said:


> You're smarter than I am! I thought it would be fun to have a big wedding with all of my family and friends, and I'm sure it will be when the day comes - but WOW. What a pain, and everyone has their opinion and pushes it on me. I WISH I would have just eloped!!!


I'm sure your big wedding will be fabulous! I'm kind of jealous, I never had the big shindig. This was not my first wedding and the Vegas thing was perfect for us. My sister and brother, his sister, brother, brother's gf, parents, and about 6 of our friends came to celebrate with us. It was a BALL!



Jen said:


> I've had my kindle for 8 months and I've probably only read about 7 (but have bought about 30), so don't feel too bad!! Although in that time I did buy a house, move and deal with all of that. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


Bought a house? Now THAT's something to stress over! I've been in this house for most of the last 18 years, don't think I could move without taking a year to pack up!

ON TOPIC: Someone in the previous pages recommended To Dance With Kings: A Novel. It costs just 32 cents and is wonderful! I didn't think I'd like it since I'm not all that into historical fiction, but I loved it. And felt that maybe I learned something about the French Revolution in the process!

Also recommended earlier: A Spell for Chameleon by Piers Anthony, the first book in the Xanth series. This is a fun series, full of puns, and makes for a wonderful read. At least as far as I got in the series when I read it years ago. I've purchased the first 4 books for Bibi so I can enjoy them again!


----------



## Jen

SongbirdVB said:


> ON TOPIC: Someone in the previous pages recommended To Dance With Kings: A Novel. It costs just 32 cents and is wonderful! I didn't think I'd like it since I'm not all that into historical fiction, but I loved it. And felt that maybe I learned something about the French Revolution in the process!


I was waiting for Betsy to yell at us for being off topic  - but thanks a lot (half sarcastic, half serious), I just bought another one!! To Dance with Kings sounds great, and you can't beat 32 cents!! (PS - I'm NEVER moving again, and hopefully NEVER getting married again either ha ha!! Both are great and happy and everything, but wow....I want a normal life again!!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> ON TOPIC: Someone in the previous pages recommended To Dance With Kings: A Novel. It costs just 32 cents and is wonderful! I didn't think I'd like it since I'm not all that into historical fiction, but I loved it. And felt that maybe I learned something about the French Revolution in the process!


This is the first bargain book I bought and I loved it. I mostly read historical fiction and mystery, but it's usually English history, not French. This was a bit of a departure for me, but I loved the background of Versailles and everything leading up to the revolution. Pretty intense at the end.


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> This is the first bargain book I bought and I loved it. I mostly read historical fiction and mystery, but it's usually English history, not French. This was a bit of a departure for me, but I loved the background of Versailles and everything leading up to the revolution. Pretty intense at the end.


It was intense at the end. I had to stay up late to finish it, even though my husband almost strained an eye muscle from rolling his eyes so much.

I got to thinking, there are some historical fiction books that I LOVE: Diana Gabaladon's Outlander series. Historical, time travel, romance, this series has it ALL. The Kindle version is only 3.99 (and I just bought it... sigh) which is QUITE a bargain, especially if you figure the price by word. The books ARE kind of long, but very good.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... all of you.... here I go again..... I'm ordering To Dance with Kings.  I had seen it on Amazon but (other than the Outlander series) I'm not totally into historical fiction.  Now that I find that it is recommended by some of you.... I'm going to have to buy it too.  My husband is just amazed.... thanks to this discussion (my very favorite along with accessories) I have added 10 - now 11 - new books to MaKK's library and I have spent a grand total of $6.21.  I love mystery/law enforcement books so the Harry Bosch books are sounding interesting to me too.... especially if he is a bit of a non-conformist!!  I'm a big fan of James Patterson's Alex Cross series.  Do any of you have any advice/comparison with the Harry Bosch series??


----------



## ScottBooks

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm a big fan of James Patterson's Alex Cross series. Do any of you have any advice/comparison with the Harry Bosch series??


Having read almost all of both series I'd have to give the edge to the Harry Bosch books as more "literary". They are more of an effort to read but I remember them much better than The Cross books.

Alex Cross is hot dogs; Harry Bosch is ribeye steak. (If that makes any sense). The Bosch books are darker and contain slightly more graphic violence. (Much more graphic language!)

Hope that helps.


----------



## CS

$2.95

According to my friend, "you don't have to like Gibson's other work" (I don't). He says: "Neuromancer is the one. Read it. It's solely responsible for the entire cyberpunk genre of science fiction. It's fantastic, and everything after it is drivel."

I downloaded a sample.


----------



## PraiseGod13

ScottBooks said:


> Having read almost all of both series I'd have to give the edge to the Harry Bosch books as more "literary". They are more of an effort to read but I remember them much better than The Cross books.
> 
> Alex Cross is hot dogs; Harry Bosch is ribeye steak. (If that makes any sense). The Bosch books are darker and contain slightly more graphic violence. (Much more graphic language!)
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you so much ScottBooks!! I'm giving the Bosch series a try..... after all..... I've already saved so much $$ through this discussion.... and $7.96 for the first three books in the series is a great buy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> ...that would be BARGAIN weddings and house buying!!


Subject doesn't say anything about books.... 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> I got to thinking, there are some historical fiction books that I LOVE: Diana Gabaladon's Outlander series. Historical, time travel, romance, this series has it ALL. The Kindle version is only 3.99 (and I just bought it... sigh) which is QUITE a bargain, especially if you figure the price by word. The books ARE kind of long, but very good.


You are going to join our Outlander Book Klub, aren't you? We'll be starting to read Jan. 5th, 5 chapters a week, and I'll be posting discussion questions every Monday after that.


----------



## Guest

CS: Did you not read my raving about Neuromancer in my "Favorite Novels" thread? Or any of the other threads where I've raved about it?


----------



## CS

Bacardi Jim said:


> CS: Did you not read my raving about Neuromancer in my "Favorite Novels" thread? Or any of the other threads where I've raved about it?


I did read your comments and I know the book is considered a huge classic, but I avoided it because of the other Gibson books I couldn't stand. Now I have a sample and will go from there.


----------



## Snapcat

These are all at decent prices now and seemed to get good reviews.

Middlesex







$3.61

The Other Boleyn Girl







$3.79

The Kite Runner







$4.05

Life of Pi







$3.71


----------



## Guest

CS said:


> I did read your comments and I know the book is considered a huge classic, but I avoided it because of the other Gibson books I couldn't stand. Now I have a sample and will go from there.


Honestly, if you didn't like other Gibson, you probably won't like this one. Neuromancer is probably the "toughest" read of his books I've read--the least straightforward and the one that uses the most invented slang.


----------



## TM

Snapcat said:


> These are all at decent prices now and seemed to get good reviews.
> 
> Middlesex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.61
> 
> The Other Boleyn Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.79
> 
> The Kite Runner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.05
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.71


I have read The Other Bolyn Girl... it was good. I no longer have a copy, may have to get it for the kindle.


----------



## Xia

I'm not familiar with this author's work but this book appears to be the first in a series that currently consists of seven (7) books.

It would also appear that there are some other books that fall within the "bargain" category by this author; some of them appear to be within this same series, others do not.

I'm certainly no expert but, thanks to recommendations by others on this board, I've found fantasticfiction.com to be a very valuable resource for determining which books are what within an author's body of work; and to determine the book order within the series.

This is what fantasticfiction.com has to say about this author:
"Christine King is an American romance-paranormal writer. She has published more than 26 novels, including five series, and numerous novellas since 1999. [&#8230;]











_*Magic in the Wind (Drake Sisters, Book 1)







*_
by Christine Feehan
Average amazon customer rating: *4 Stars*
*$2.39*

*Product Description*
"New York Times bestselling author Christine Feehan presents the story of Sarah, the eldest of the extraordinary-and magical-Drake sisters, now rewritten and expanded, in this very special collector's edition. "Sarah Drake has come home." Ever since Damon Wilder sought refuge in Sea Haven, he's heard the same breathless rumor pass the lips of nearly every local in the sleepy coastal town. Even the wind seems to whisper her name-a reverie so powerfully suggestive that it carries the curious Damon to Sarah's cliff-top home, and seeks to shelter him there. But Damon has not arrived alone. A killer has tracked him to Sea Haven, and into the shadows of Drake House. But Sarah has her own secrets, and danger-as well as a desire more urgent than either has ever known-is just a whisper away..."
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And, although this one *does not qualify as a 'bargain'* it is by the same author above, with Susan Sizemore, and may be apropos for the coming season, for those that may be interested&#8230;











_*The Shadows of Christmas Past







*_
Average amazon customer rating: *5 Stars* (out of 5)
$5.59

*From Publishers Weekly*
Bestsellers Feehan and Sizemore deliver a pair of sensual holiday novellas, each featuring a female vet who can communicate with animals. In Feehan's Rocky Mountain Miracle, Maia Armstrong is forced to accompany Cole Steele to his Wyoming ranch a few days before Christmas to try to save his teenage brother Jase's favorite horse. When a blizzard socks them in, Maia learns about Cole and Jase's abusive father, who was especially cruel at Christmastime and who was shot to death a few months earlier. Before long, it becomes apparent that whoever killed evil old dad is looking for something hidden on the ranch-which is where Maia's ability to commune with animals comes in handy. In Sizemore's A Touch of Harry, vet Marj Piper rescues handsome Harry Blethyin, part-time werewolf/full-time PI, from a pair of dog thieves while he's in canine form. Harry is actually in town to help the council of shapeshifters track down five of their runaway teenage offspring, one of whom is romantically involved with a human girl. As all werefolk know, unions between shapeshifters and humans rarely work out. So what's Harry to do when he finds himself falling in love with Marj? Fans of sexy, over-the-top paranormal romances will enjoy discovering this unusual offering tucked inside their Christmas stocking. 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Xia

*A couple of classics, which may be available for free elsewhere, however I didn't check on that&#8230;.*











_*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest







*_
by Ken Kesey
Average amazon customer rating: *4.5 Stars*
*$2.25*

Editorial Reviews
*From Library Journal*
Kesey's new introduction to this anniversary edition could very well be the last thing he worked on before shuffling off this mortal coil in 2001. Additionally, 25 sketches he drew while working at a mental institution in the 1950s, the inspiration for the novel, are littered throughout. Critics are divided on the meaning of the book: Is it a tale of good vs. evil, sanity over insanity, or humankind trying to overcome repression amid chaos? Whichever, it is a great read. 
Copyright 2002 Reed Business Information, Inc.

*Product Description*
"An international bestseller and the basis for a hugely successful film, Ken Kesey's One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest was one of the defining works of the 1960s. A mordant, wickedly subversive parable set in a mental ward, the novel chronicles the head-on collision between its hell-raising, life-affirming hero Randle Patrick McMurphy and the totalitarian rule of Big Nurse. McMurphy swaggers into the mental ward like a blast of fresh air and turns the place upside down, starting a gambling operation, smuggling in wine and women, and egging on the other patients to join him in open rebellion. But McMurphy's revolution against Big Nurse and everything she stands for quickly turns from sport to a fierce power struggle with shattering results. With One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Kesey created a work without precedent in American literature, a novel at once comic and tragic that probes the nature of madness and sanity, authority and vitality. Greeted by unanimous acclaim when it was first published, the book has become and enduring favorite of readers. SketchesPsychedelic sixties. God knows whatever that means it certainly meant far more than drugs, though drugs still work as a pretty good handle to the phenomena.I grabbed at that handle. Legally, too, I might add. Almost patriotically, in fact. Early psychedelic sixties...Eight o'clock every Tuesday morning I showed up at the vet's hospital in Menlo Park, ready to roll. The doctor deposited me in a little room on his ward, dealt me a couple of pills or a shot or a little glass of bitter juice, then locked the door. He checked back every forty minutes to see if I was still alive, took some tests, asked some questions, left again. The rest of the time I spent studying the inside of my forehead, or looking out the little window in the door. It was six inches wide and eight inches high, and it had heavy chicken wire inside the glass. You get your visions through whatever gate you're granted.Patients straggled by in the hall outside, their faces all ghastly confessions. Sometimes I looked at them and sometimes they looked at me. but rarely did we look at one another. It was too naked and painful. More was revealed in a human face than a human being can bear, face-to-face.Sometimes the nurse came by and checked on me. Her face was different. It was painful business, but not naked. This was not a person you could allow yourself to be naked in front of.Six months or so later I had finished the drug experiments and applied for a job. I was taken on as a nurse's aide, in the same ward, with the same doctor, under the same nurse-and you must understand we're talking about a huge hospital here! It was weird.But, as I said, it was the sixties. Those faces were still there, still painfully naked. To ward them off my case I very prudently took to carrying around a little notebook, to scribble notes. I got a lot of compliments from nurses: "Good for you, Mr. Kesey. That's the spirit. Get to know these men."I also scribbled faces. No, that's not correct. As I prowl through this stack of sketches I can see that these faces bored their way behind my forehead and scribbled themselves. I just held the pen and waited for the magic to happen. This was, after all, the sixties. Ken Kesey Sketches by Ken Kesey viiIntroduction by Robert Faggen ixPart One 1Part Two 127Part Three 173Part Four 223 "A glittering parable of good and evil." -- The New York Times Book Review "A roar of protest against middlebrow society's Rules and the Rulers who enforce them." -- Time"

====================================================================











_*Lord of the Flies







*_
by William Golding
Average amazon customer rating: *4 Stars*
*$1.95*

Editorial Reviews
*Amazon.com Review*
William Golding's classic tale about a group of English schoolboys who are plane-wrecked on a deserted island is just as chilling and relevant today as when it was first published in 1954. At first, the stranded boys cooperate, attempting to gather food, make shelters, and maintain signal fires. Overseeing their efforts are Ralph, "the boy with fair hair," and Piggy, Ralph's chubby, wisdom-dispensing sidekick whose thick spectacles come in handy for lighting fires. Although Ralph tries to impose order and delegate responsibility, there are many in their number who would rather swim, play, or hunt the island's wild pig population. Soon Ralph's rules are being ignored or challenged outright. His fiercest antagonist is Jack, the redheaded leader of the pig hunters, who manages to lure away many of the boys to join his band of painted savages. The situation deteriorates as the trappings of civilization continue to fall away, until Ralph discovers that instead of being hunters, he and Piggy have become the hunted: "He forgot his words, his hunger and thirst, and became fear; hopeless fear on flying feet." Golding's gripping novel explores the boundary between human reason and animal instinct, all on the brutal playing field of adolescent competition. --Jennifer Hubert

*From School Library Journal*
Grade 10 Up A solid tool for the study of William Golding's classic novel. Sixteen critical selections from both journals and books are arranged in chronological order by date of publication from 1961 to 1993. The examined topics, length and completeness of entries, and depth of analysis present a wide range of material. Articles selected by Bloom have not previously appeared in works easily accessible to most readers. There is little duplication with "Contemporary Literary Criticism" (Gale) or with "British Writers" (Scribners); both cover less ground. Clarice Swisher's Readings on Lord of the Flies (Greenhaven, 1997) includes two of the same critics, but Bloom's book has complete articles rather than excerpts. While some readers may struggle with these selections, the book is an excellent resource. Gail Richmond, San Diego Unified Schools, CA
Copyright 1999 Reed Business Information, Inc.

*Excerpt from an amazon customer's review:*
William Golding wrote this book as a response to "Coral Island," in which a group of boys shipwrecked on an island make Christians out of cannibals, hunt pigs but do not spill blood, and are cheerfully rescued. Obviously, Lord of the Flies is much more than an adventure story about good little boys. It is an exploration into the darker side of man and the true source of the beast, or Devil.
===================================================================


----------



## Xia

_*The Lies of Locke Lamora







*_
by Scott Lynch
Average customer review: *4.5 Stars* (out of 5)
*$2.51*

*From Publishers Weekly*
Life imitates art and art scams life in Lynch's debut, a picaresque fantasy that chronicles the career of Locke Lamora-orphan, thief and leader of the Gentlemen Bastards-from the time the Thiefmaker sells Locke to the faking Eyeless Priest up to Locke's latest con of the nobility of the land of Camorr. As in any good caper novel, the plot is littered with obvious and not-so-obvious obstacles, including the secret police of Camorr's legendary Spider and the mysterious assassinations of gang leaders by the newly arrived Gray King. Locke's resilience and wit give the book the tragicomic air of a traditional picaresque, rubbery ethics and all. The villain holds the best moral justification of any of the players. Lynch provides plenty of historical and cultural information reminiscent of new weirdists Steven Erikson and China Miéville, if not quite as outré. The only drawback is that the realistic fullness of the background tends to accentuate the unreality of the melodramatic foreground. (July) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

*From Booklist*
*Starred Review* On a distant world, orphan Locke Lamora is sold into a crew of thieves and con artists. Soon his natural gifts make him an underworld celebrity, leader of the flamboyantly larcenous Gentleman Bandits. But there is someone who covets Locke's talents, his success, his very life, forcing him to put everything on the line to protect himself. With a world so vividly realized that it's positively tactile, and characters so richly drawn that they threaten to walk right off the page, this is one of those novels that reaches out and grabs readers, pulling us into the middle of the action. With this debut novel, Lynch immediately establishes himself as a gifted and fearless storyteller, unafraid of comparisons to Silverberg and Jordan, not to mention David Liss and even Dickens (the parallels to Oliver Twist offer an appealing extra dimension to the story, although the novel is no mere reimagining of that Victorian classic). Fans of lavishly appointed fantasy will be in seventh heaven here, but it will be nearly as popular with readers of literary crime fiction. This is a true genre bender, at home on almost any kind of fiction shelf. Expect it to be among the year's most impressive debuts. David Pitt
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> You are going to join our Outlander Book Klub, aren't you? We'll be starting to read Jan. 5th, 5 chapters a week, and I'll be posting discussion questions every Monday after that.


Yes ma'am, I will find and join said group. It'll be fun! I've never been in a book club (or klub either) before.

I just want to thank y'all SOOOOO much for helping me spend my money.  Sheesh. It's not 6AM and I've purchased The Other Boleyn Girl and both of the Christine Feehan books.

<<singing>> Merry Christmas to ME, Merry Christmas to ME


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I appreciate how everyone keeps bringing things back on topic here! I've gotten several comments on how useful this thread is. To help keep in useful to new members, I'll be going back through and "pruning" some of the off topic comments now that we've all enjoyed them. 

(This will negatively impact some members post counts, sorry!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Suzanne said:


> I read Eye of the Needle years and years ago when it came out. It is excellent!!! I must read it again on Kindle! The beauty of being my age (5 is that when I haven't read a book in many, many years, when I read it again, it's like reading it for the first time!!! Who said Oldtimer's Disease is all bad?!


Having asked all of you to stay on topic, I was going through to do some pruning, and found Suzanne's post, which I had somehow missed when it was first posted. Suzanne, exactly my experience!! LOL!



Betsy


----------



## wally

I already have these in paperback. Can you bargain hunters help me decide if they're "bargain" enough to purchase again?















Red Mars and Green Mars, both for $6.39!









and















Blue Mars and The Martians for $6.39!









This one I did buy as I'm a fan of the short stories. Normally they're published as e-books, then collected for omnibus paperback (which is the version I read).
Star Trek, Corps of Engineers: Grand Designs$3.32, You Save $13.68 (80%)
You'll also be at story #30-something of the e-book series. While each story is self contained (engineers find problem, encounter difficulties, solve problem-usually with happy ending), there will be occasional references and personality quirks that won't make much sense, in addition to the star trek jargon.


----------



## Wells83

Snapcat said:


> These are all at decent prices now and seemed to get good reviews.
> 
> Middlesex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.61
> 
> The Other Boleyn Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.79
> 
> The Kite Runner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.05
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.71


Thanks for your post! I've read all of them except _The Kite Runner_. I've been meaning to read it, and at that price there's no reason not to!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wells83 said:


> Thanks for your post! I've read all of them except _The Kite Runner_. I've been meaning to read it, and at that price there's no reason not to!


The Kite Runner is one of the best books I ever read and then you must read A Thousand Splendid Suns. I am still waiting for number 3.

Linda


----------



## Jen

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Kite Runner is one of the best books I ever read and then you must read A Thousand Splendid Suns. I am still waiting for number 3.
> 
> Linda


I loved them both as well. Just a warning to others, they're both sad and depressing at times, so beware!!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Yeah, too sad and depressing for me, actually. I haven't read A Thousand Splendid Suns yet because of how disturbed I was by The Kite Runner.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScrappingForever said:


> Yeah, too sad and depressing for me, actually. I haven't read A Thousand Splendid Suns yet because of how disturbed I was by The Kite Runner.


I found them sad but not depressing. I thought they were both beautifully written and I was captivated from beginning to end. I can't get into the fantasy/vampire genres. I enjoy reading everyone's opinions here on the boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

wally said:


> I already have these in paperback. Can you bargain hunters help me decide if they're "bargain" enough to purchase again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Mars and Green Mars, both for $6.39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Mars and The Martians for $6.39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one I did buy as I'm a fan of the short stories. Normally they're published as e-books, then collected for omnibus paperback (which is the version I read).
> Star Trek, Corps of Engineers: Grand Designs$3.32, You Save $13.68 (80%)
> You'll also be at story #30-something of the e-book series. While each story is self contained (engineers find problem, encounter difficulties, solve problem-usually with happy ending), there will be occasional references and personality quirks that won't make much sense, in addition to the star trek jargon.


Sorry, Wally, I'm not familiar with the books, but it seems to me that getting two books for the price of one has to be definied as a bargain!

BEtsy


----------



## love2read

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I found them sad but not depressing. I thought they were both beautifully written and I was captivated from beginning to end. I can't get into the fantasy/vampire genres. I enjoy reading everyone's opinions here on the boards.


I agree with you Linda, I have just never gotten into the fantasy/vampire genres. But don't mind reading other posts that do enjoy them. I just the occasional free books on Amazon would not always be this type of book. I would be nice to offer a variety of genres in the free section.

Lynn


----------



## koland

On the December recommendations thread, someone mentioned Jasper Fforde. At least one of his books is at a bargain price for the Kindle:



Lost in A Good Book
Kindle Price:	$4.50 (paperback is $10.20)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Koland!  I've downloaded a sample!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: Fforde. You want to read the Thursday Next books in order. . . .the first one is _The Eyre Affair_.

Ann


----------



## CS

koland said:


> On the December recommendations thread, someone mentioned Jasper Fforde. At least one of his books is at a bargain price for the Kindle:


Koland, thanks for the recommendation. I'm gonna sample it as well.

I hate to rain on your parade, but your link doesn't work. Here's the corrected link.



Lost in A Good Book


----------



## luvmy4brats

I knew I should have stayed out of here. I've purchased 13 books in the last 24 hours <sigh> Normally, I'm pretty good about getting samples instead of buying, I don't know what got into me. It was less than $25 for all of them.

backing out now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> Koland, thanks for the recommendation. I'm gonna sample it as well.
> 
> I hate to rain on your parade, but your link doesn't work. Here's the corrected link.
> 
> 
> 
> Lost in A Good Book


Thanks, CS, I was going to fix it but got distracted...it happens so easily....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I knew I should have stayed out of here. I've purchased 13 books in the last 24 hours <sigh> Normally, I'm pretty good about getting samples instead of buying, I don't know what got into me. It was less than $25 for all of them.
> 
> backing out now...


But they're all bargains! Look how much money you saved!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

I love the name of that book - Lost in a Good Book - isn't that perfect! Went and read the write-up for these books. What an interesting concept! Gonna have to sample these!


----------



## Cowgirl

Snapcat said:


> These are all at decent prices now and seemed to get good reviews.
> 
> Middlesex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.61
> 
> The Other Boleyn Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.79
> 
> The Kite Runner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.05
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.71


When I clicked on The Kite Runner the price was $9 something not $4.05. Did I miss the sale?


----------



## CS

From the Nicholas Sparks thread: There are tons of Nicholas Sparks bargains on Kindle (LINK). Now I'm tempted!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

And now I am tempted too!  LOL It is a vicious cycle here.


----------



## Guest

CS said:


> From the Nicholas Sparks thread: There are tons of Nicholas Sparks bargains on Kindle (LINK). Now I'm tempted!


Wait until LR weighs in. She's a former Sparks junkie.


----------



## CS

Bacardi Jim said:


> Wait until LR weighs in. She's a former Sparks junkie.


Former? That doesn't sound good.  What happened? (I've only read one of his books because I loved the movie - A Walk To Remember. Other than that, I'm not familiar with his work.)


----------



## Guest

While researching my answer in the Sparks thread I found this for $5.59:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LuckyRainbow said:


> While researching my answer in the Sparks thread I found this for $5.59:


Bought, I have read the DTB 6 times so thanks LR or I never would have thought to get it for my Kindle.


----------



## Guest

See why I love her?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> See why I love her?


Yes I do BJ!


----------



## Guest

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Yes I do BJ!


See why she loves me?

Probably not.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Bacardi Jim said:


> See why she loves me?
> 
> Probably not.


Wellll , I , I


----------



## Snapcat

Cowgirl said:


> When I clicked on The Kite Runner the price was $9 something not $4.05. Did I miss the sale?


Yeah I bought it for the $4... It must have been a sale or something. I wasn't aware kindle prices could go back up that fast, I guess they really do fluctuate day to day.


----------



## Cowgirl

Snapcat said:


> Yeah I bought it for the $4... It must have been a sale or something. I wasn't aware kindle prices could go back up that fast, I guess they really do fluctuate day to day.


Well now I know if I want soemthing I need to get it and not wait if the price is right.


----------



## Avalon3

Geemont said:


> What bargain prices have you found at Amazon? Please add to the list if you know any.


I like Rosalind Laker's Historical Fiction. I was pleased to find some of her books for the Kindle. I didn't have "To Dance with Kings" and thought the price was a mistake. I bought it and look forward to reading it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> I like Rosalind Laker's Historical Fiction. I was pleased to find some of her books for the Kindle. I didn't have "To Dance with Kings" and thought the price was a mistake. I bought it and look forward to reading it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw_0_6?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=to+dance+with+kings&sprefix=to+dan


The price is right, in every way. To Dance With Kings was one of my first bargain books. I loved it. I had read Laker's Venetian Mask a long time ago, but I don't recall liking it as much as I do this one.


----------



## CS

I'm a bit annoyed about the price hike for Kite Runner, but at the same time, I don't regret waiting because I was only mildly curious about the book to begin with. I know it's supposed to be amazing, but I'm not sure if it's really the type of thing I'd get into.

If you want a real tear-jerker, I'd hate to be the person that waited on Max Lucado's "He Chose The Nails." It went from one *cent* to $9.99!!!


----------



## Cowgirl

CS said:


> I'm a bit annoyed about the price hike for Kite Runner, but at the same time, I don't regret waiting because I was only mildly curious about the book to begin with. I know it's supposed to be amazing, but I'm not sure if it's really the type of thing I'd get into.
> 
> If you want a real tear-jerker, I'd hate to be the person that waited on Max Lucado's "He Chose The Nails." It went from one *cent* to $9.99!!!


Yah I wasn't happy about the price hike either. I quess the moral of the story is to jump on a book when the price is a bargain.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It was posted in another thread that Outlander, our first book klub selection, was just reduced to $1.75. Here's the link.


----------



## luvmy4brats

4 of the 7 books in this series are under $5

1st to Die (Kindle Edition)
by James Patterson (Author) 
Kindle Price: $3.96











The Women's Murder Club pits four San Francisco women professionals against a serial killer who's stalking and murdering newlyweds in bestselling author James Patterson's newest thriller. Lindsay Boxer is a homicide inspector who's just gotten some very bad news. She deals with it by immersing herself in her newest case and soliciting the personal as well as professional support of her closest friend, who happens to be the city's medical examiner. The two women, along with an ambitious and sympathetic reporter and an assistant DA, form an unlikely alliance, pooling their information and bypassing the chain of command in an engaging, suspenseful story whose gruesome setup is vintage Patterson. 
"What is the worst thing anyone has ever done?" the killer muses to himself early in the narrative. "Am I capable of doing it? Do I have what it takes?" Answering his own question, he embarks on a murderous spree that takes him from the bridal suite in a Nob Hill hotel to a honeymoon destination in the Napa Valley and thence to a wedding reception at the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame and Museum in Cleveland, Ohio. Dispatching his victims on the happiest day of their lives, he purposefully leaves enough clues for his distaff trackers to discover his identity and put him behind bars. But just when the women think they've got the case all wrapped up, the killer turns the tables on them in a bloody denouement that even the most discerning reader won't see coming. Patterson, author of the popular Alex Cross mysteries, promises future adventures for the Women's Murder Club, which may give him an opportunity to develop his heroines' characters more completely and win new fans among those who prefer their detectives in high heels and lipstick. --Jane Adams

From Library Journal
Fans of Patterson (Along Came a Spider) will not be disappointed with his latest effort. A killer is murdering recently married couples, and police detective Lindsay is stumped. Off duty, she forms a murder club comprising three of her friends: an assistant district attorney, a newspaper reporter, and a coroner. The four women use everything at their disposal to figure out who the killer is before he can strike again. Their lead suspect is a world-famous writer whose plots resemble the murders. Deploying Patterson's usual short chapters, the book is exciting to the last page. One hopes that it is the first installment in what deserves to be a new series; Patterson should give Alex Cross a rest and concentrate on these four women instead. 1st to Die will air as a miniseries on NBC in May, so expect demand. For all public libraries.
- Jeff Ayers, Seattle P.L. 
Copyright 2001 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## luvmy4brats

A couple of more books that the price has changed:

Life of Pi is now it's $4.08 (was $3.71)
Secret Life of Bees is now $8.59 (was $4.60)
The Pagan Stone is now $6.39 (was $4.39)


----------



## NancyB

Hi all,

I know I haven't introduced myself yet, but I love a good bargain and have read and purchased many of the books suggested here. I just wanted to let you know that tonight I found Kindle versions of 2 books by Jacquelyn Mitchard (Still Summer and The Rest of Us) for $4.00 each. Glad this site is here!

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## Micdiddy

CS said:


> If you want a real tear-jerker, I'd hate to be the person that waited on Max Lucado's "He Chose The Nails." It went from one *cent* to $9.99!!!


Oh wow, did Oprah endorse it or something?


----------



## Micdiddy

NancyB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know I haven't introduced myself yet, but I love a good bargain and have read and purchased many of the books suggested here. I just wanted to let you know that tonight I found Kindle versions of 2 books by Jacquelyn Mitchard (Still Summer and The Rest of Us) for $4.00 each. Glad this site is here!
> 
> Thanks,
> Nancy


Welcome Nancy! Glad you are here and glad we could share some books with you. If want A MILLION welcomes, make a post in the welcome board http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3.0.html


----------



## Micdiddy

Snapcat said:


> These are all at decent prices now and seemed to get good reviews.
> 
> Middlesex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.61
> 
> The Other Boleyn Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.79
> 
> The Kite Runner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.05
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.71


\

MIddlesex THAT CHEAP! I bought it instantly. I clicked on this link, so Kindleboards gets some commission right?


----------



## CS

luvmy4brats said:


> Secret Life of Bees is now $8.59 (was $4.60)


Damn it!


----------



## Micdiddy

CS said:


> Damn it!


Yeah I saw that too and was upset, I would have bought it so fast for $4.


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> 4 of the 7 books in this series are under $5
> 
> 1st to Die (Kindle Edition)
> by James Patterson (Author)
> Kindle Price: $3.96


OK, this is one I couldn't pass up... no sample on this one! I loved the short lived tv series and am really looking forward to reading this one.


----------



## Snapcat

The Pillars of the Earth







$3.32


----------



## Micdiddy

Snapcat said:


> The Pillars of the Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.32


That's a pretty good price, I have the DTV or else I'd prob get it. Like a thousand pages too, but I guess for e-books it doesn't matter much 'cause it's not like they have to pay more for the paper.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Angela said:


> OK, this is one I couldn't pass up... no sample on this one! I loved the short lived tv series and am really looking forward to reading this one.


Angela.... I have read the whole series and really like it. I'm sure it's not the greatest literature for some..... but I enjoy the relationships that the women have and the stories are good.

I can't believe the fluctuations on the book prices. I missed The Secret Life of Bees which I wanted... did get He Chose the Nails. I paid almost $5 more (each) than the current price for Outlander and The Stand only a month ago... UGH! I've decided that I need to check this discussion daily and if there is a bargain book that I want.... I better not hesitate. I have to confess that I have not mastered the linking tool yet so I have to get that figured out - I'm definitely technically challenged and tried it, but failed. Thankfully, Betsy bailed me out and created the link to a bargain book I had found.

Nancy..... Welcome!!! We're really glad to have you with us!! It's a great place to be!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela said:


> OK, this is one I couldn't pass up... no sample on this one! I loved the short lived tv series and am really looking forward to reading this one.


I got the audio version a couple of years ago and while I enjoyed the book, the narrator was really awful. I couldn't get through the 2nd one in the series and abandoned it. I think it's a good time to revisit this series.


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> It was posted in another thread that Outlander, our first book klub selection, was just reduced to $1.75. Here's the link.


Grrr... I just bought it last week for the higher price. BAH. I'll have to keep an eye on the books I want and buy them immediately if they go down in price!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> Grrr... I just bought it last week for the higher price. BAH. I'll have to keep an eye on the books I want and buy them immediately if they go down in price!


Thanks for the link Songbird, I bought it yesterday.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I don't know how to do links, but here's a free book that I hadn't seen before:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0015Z7VFG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Love Me, Still by Maya Banks. Never heard of her before, but the price is right!


----------



## Dori




----------



## Cowgirl

If it's FREE it's for ME!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> I don't know how to do links, but here's a free book that I hadn't seen before:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0015Z7VFG/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> 
> Love Me, Still by Maya Banks. Never heard of her before, but the price is right!


Warning label on this one:

*References to m/f/m relationship *

Just so you know.


----------



## SongbirdVB

gertiekindle said:


> Warning label on this one:
> 
> *References to m/f/m relationship *
> 
> Just so you know.


Made me wonder, since they were talking about wolves...

THANKS for the link, Dori!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SongbirdVB said:


> Made me wonder, since they were talking about wolves...
> 
> THANKS for the link, Dori!


Yes, that confused me, but for free, I'm willing to check it out.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Love freebies! Thanks Dori.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Another one, and I tried the link making tool but must be a special sort of idiot...

http://www.amazon.com/6th-Target-The/dp/B000Q9J074/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228754943&sr=1-6

It's James Patterson's "The 6th Target" and is just $3.71. I love the strong female characters in this series and their relationships with each other.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> Another one, and I tried the link making tool but must be a special sort of idiot...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/6th-Target-The/dp/B000Q9J074/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228754943&sr=1-6
> 
> It's James Patterson's "The 6th Target" and is just $3.71. I love the strong female characters in this series and their relationships with each other.


Thanks for the link, love James Patterson. I was a special sort of idiot too, it took me WEEKS to master the link making tool and much help. My mistake was that I was not copying the entire image address before pasting to reply. No idiots here, I considered myself a slow learner.  Have you watched Pidgeon's tutorials ?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks for the link, love James Patterson. I was a special sort of idiot too, it took me WEEKS to master the link making tool and much help. My mistake was that I was not copying the entire image address before pasting to reply. No idiots here, I considered myself a slow learner.  Have you watched Pidgeon's tutorials ?


No, haven't had a chance to watch tutorials. Where are they?

Actually I'm at work and shouldn't be haunting the boards. Shhhhhhhh... 

I'll try the linking tool again, someday. Until then I hope y'all don't mind the garden-variety links!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> No, haven't had a chance to watch tutorials. Where are they?
> 
> Actually I'm at work and shouldn't be haunting the boards. Shhhhhhhh...
> 
> I'll try the linking tool again, someday. Until then I hope y'all don't mind the garden-variety links!


Tip, Tricks and Useful Hints. The tutorials are most helpful. Don't mind at all!


----------



## Dori

Took me forever to learn and I practice every chance I get.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Dori said:


> Took me forever to learn and I practice every chance I get.


Thanks again, Dori! You are the queen!


----------



## Andra

I just picked up the first three (or should I say, original?) Terry Brooks Shannara books. They have the Sword of Shannara Trilogy available for Kindle and it's $7.96.
You get The Sword of Shannara, The Elfstones of Shannara, and The Wishsong of Shannara.

trying link
The Sword of Shannara Trilogy








well, picture didn't work - must be user error.
Andra


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I was looking at Killer Instinct which I think it was Avalon3 who posted on this author but don't hold me to that.  Anyway I found Paranoia for 2.99. Sounds like a good one to me!


----------



## SongbirdVB

I wish there was a way to filter Amazon so when I'm looking for Kindle books by price I could get those *bazillion* short stories out of there!b


----------



## Angela

SongbirdVB said:


> Another one, and I tried the link making tool but must be a special sort of idiot...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/6th-Target-The/dp/B000Q9J074/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228754943&sr=1-6
> 
> It's James Patterson's "The 6th Target" and is just $3.71. I love the strong female characters in this series and their relationships with each other.


I just went to buy this one and it is listed at $7.99...  Why do I keep missing the bargains??


----------



## Angela

Andra said:


> I just picked up the first three (or should I say, original?) Terry Brooks Shannara books. They have the Sword of Shannara Trilogy available for Kindle and it's $7.96.
> You get The Sword of Shannara, The Elfstones of Shannara, and The Wishsong of Shannara.
> 
> trying link
> The Sword of Shannara Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, picture didn't work - must be user error.
> Andra


3 books in one is too good to pass up... Are there more Shannara books in addition to this trilogy, or is this it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes there are more. . . my son has read most of them. I think some are prequels and some are sequels. There's a list at Fantastic Fiction:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/terry-brooks/

Ann


----------



## chobitz

With Brad Pitt's new movie I'm surprised no one found this great deal!:











The title story and 9 other F. Scott Fitzgerald stories for .80 CENTS. Yep thats right .80 CENTS


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chobitz said:


> The title story and 9 other F. Scott Fitzgerald stories for .80 CENTS. Yep thats right .80 CENTS


I got Benjamin Button only free somewhere. . . .I don't remember where. . .it's a very short story. They'll have to totally flesh it out to make it a decent movie. I'm afraid it did not inspire me to read more Fitzgerald. 

ann


----------



## CS

chobitz said:


> With Brad Pitt's new movie I'm surprised no one found this great deal!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title story and 9 other F. Scott Fitzgerald stories for .80 CENTS. Yep thats right .80 CENTS


It is a nice deal, but you can get Benjamin Button free from Feedbooks.com.

However, 80 cents for Button AND eight other stories might be too good to pass up. After all, time is money, and it would take a bit of time to load up NINE stories.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I got Benjamin Button only free somewhere. . . .I don't remember where. . .it's a very short story. They'll have to totally flesh it out to make it a decent movie. I'm afraid it did not inspire me to read more Fitzgerald.
> 
> ann


I think it came from feedbooks. I've never been a FSF fan, but this was free so I tried it.


----------



## Micdiddy

Button was actually the first ANYTHING I read on my Kindle. I got it free from...Gutenberg I believe, maybe feedbooks, it was during one of my FREE STUFF binges.
I also can't really imagine how they're making it into a movie. I liked it, but practically nothing happened. It doesn't really have a climax and falling action, denouement, etc. Quick read though.


----------



## Mikuto

Don't know if these have been posted, but the first three books of the Xanth series by Piers Anthony are under 2 dollars.































They're quick fun reads, but avoid them if you can't stand puns, the series (all 32 books!) is absolutely dripping with them, and a lot of them are real groaners.


----------



## chynared21

*"Written in prison by author Grey, this legendary novel became the source for Sergio Leone's classic Once Upon a Time in America."











For 50 cents, how could you go wrong? *


----------



## Rivery

Mikuto said:


> Don't know if these have been posted, but the first three books of the Xanth series by Piers Anthony are under 2 dollars.
> They're quick fun reads, but avoid them if you can't stand puns, the series (all 32 books!) is absolutely dripping with them, and a lot of them are real groaners.


They are a lot of fun. But omg after about book 10 or 12 I gave up, couldn't take it any more!


----------



## Guest

Rivery said:


> They are a lot of fun. But omg after about book 10 or 12 I gave up, couldn't take it any more!


Ditto.

But I still adore his _Battle Circle_ trilogy.


----------



## Rivery

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ditto.
> 
> But I still adore his _Battle Circle_ trilogy.


I haven't read those I'll have to go look.


----------



## Xia

*Yes, that's right, Amazon changes the Kindle book prices drastically and without any warning whatsoever. Therefore, if you see something you want at a price you're willing to pay, grab it while you can.*










by Max Lucado (Author), John C. Maxwell (Author), Jack Hayford (Author), Bill Hybels (Author), David Jeremiah (Author), Rick Warren
Average Customer Review: *5 out of 5 Stars*
*$4.00*

*Product Description*

Every year the story of Christmas is told and retold. But how much of its timeless message is really understood? The Heart of Christmas is a compilation of inspiring insights on that great story from six beloved Christian communicators. From Max Lucado's look at the birth of Christ from Joseph's point of view to David Jeremiah's exposition of the relevance of the name of Jesus, each author explores the meaning of Christmas from a different perspective. This is a refreshing gift that will remind readers of the wonder, beauty, and truth of the Christmas story.
...


----------



## Xia

*And, Hello again, Dear Kind(le) People,

This here book has received some very good reviews (and some not so great, too - be your own judge) ... it's tipping the scales of the "bargain" price point, yes, but at a current price of $4.95 and with some of the extraordinarily good reviews, it may qualify as a "bargain" or at least a "good buy." But, of course, everyone should decide for themselves...*











*The Purpose Driven Life: What on Earth Am I Here For?







*
by Rick Warren
*$4.95*
*4 out of 5 Stars*

*Editorial Reviews
Amazon.com Review*
The spiritual premise in The Purpose-Driven Life is that there are no accidents---God planned everything and everyone. Therefore, every human has a divine purpose, according to God's master plan. Like a twist on John F. Kennedy's famous inaugural address, this book could be summed up like this: "So my fellow Christians, ask not what God can do for your life plan, ask what your life can do for God's plan." Those who are looking for advice on finding one's calling through career choice, creative expression, or any form of self-discovery should go elsewhere. This is not about self-exploration; it is about purposeful devotion to a Christian God. The book is set up to be a 40-day immersion plan, recognizing that the Bible favors the number 40 as a "spiritually significant time," according to author Rick Warren, the founding pastor of Saddleback Church in Lake Forest, California, touted as one of the nation largest congregations. Warren's hope is that readers will "interact" with the 40 chapters, reading them one day at a time, with extensive underlining and writing in the margins. As an inspirational manifesto for creating a more worshipful, church-driven life, this book delivers. Every page is laden with references to scripture or dogma. But it does not do much to address the challenges of modern Christian living, with its competing material, professional, and financial distractions. Nonetheless, this is probably an excellent resource for devout Christians who crave a jumpstart back to worshipfulness. --Gail Hudson

*From Publishers Weekly*
Pastor of Saddleback Church, a Southern Baptist mega-church in southern California with weekly attendance of more than 15,000, Warren now applies his highly successful "purpose-driven" framework, developed in the best-seller The Purpose-Driven Church, to individual experience. The same principles Warren has taught to thousands of pastors to help churches be healthy and effective can also drive lives, he says. The book argues that discerning and living five God-ordained purposes-worship, community, discipleship, ministry and evangelism-is key to effective living. His 40 short chapters are intended to be read over 40 days' time, giving readers small pieces of his purpose-discovering program to chew on. Warren certainly knows his Bible. Of 800-plus footnotes, only 18 don't refer to Christian Scripture. He deliberately works with 15 different Bible translations, leaning heavily on contemporary translations and paraphrases, as an interesting way of plumbing biblical text. The almost exclusively biblical frame of reference stakes out the audience niche for this manual for Christian living. It's practical yet paradoxically abstract, lacking the kind of real-life examples and stories that life-application books usually provide in abundance. The book has flaws editing might have fixed. People are quoted without being identified, and subheads simply repeat lines of text, which tends to make the prose sound too simple. This book is not for all, but for those needing a certain kind of scriptural rock, it is solid.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CS

chynared21 said:


> *"Written in prison by author Grey, this legendary novel became the source for Sergio Leone's classic Once Upon a Time in America."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 50 cents, how could you go wrong? *


I have a better price for ya: *Free!* 

http://www.munseys.com/detail/mode/title/the_hoods

Seriously though, thank you for alerting us to this book. For me, it's one of the most exciting things that has been posted here in the past several weeks. I never would've known about it otherwise.

I actually found the freebie by accident. After I went googling the title (I always do that in case there's a legal freebie available), I found out that it's also sold on Mobipocket.com. The Mobi site offers a free sample (Amazon doesn't) which I naturally downloaded. The sample lists Blackmask Online, another name for Munseys.com, so I went to Munseys and found it there.


----------



## chynared21

CS said:


> I have a better price for ya: free
> 
> http://www.munseys.com/detail/mode/title/the_hoods
> 
> Seriously though, thank you for alerting us to this book. For me, it's one of the most exciting things that has been posted here in the past several weeks. I never would've known about it otherwise.
> 
> I actually found the freebie by accident. After I went googling the title (I always do that in case there's a legal freebie available), I found out that it's also sold on Mobipocket.com. The Mobi site offers a free sample (Amazon doesn't) which I naturally downloaded. The sample lists Blackmask Online, another name for Munseys.com, so I went to Munseys and found it there.


*Thanks CS...my bubble was inflated for about 3 hours 

I was excited when I found this book too...I loved the movie plus I have a fascination with the tenements here. When DD is on Spring Break next year, I'm hoping that we can head into the City and take the Tenement Museum tour and walk of the neighborhood. She's at the perfect age to show her what the new immigrants coming into NY faced and endured.

I'm going to have to check out Munseys...thanks for the tip *


----------



## Xia

*Hey, now, y'all, get it while it's good - this price is looking like a very short time sale. The paperback is just now getting released (like this very week), and at a much higher price than this Kindle version is priced at.........*











_*Dreamers of the Day: A Novel







*_

by Mary Doria Russell (Note: This is the author that wrote _The Sparrow_)
*$2.85* (Note: The very newly released paperback costs $11.20)
*4 out of 5 Stars*

*Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly*
Russell's enjoyable latest historical is told in the exuberant, posthumous voice (yes, it's narrated from the afterlife) of Agnes Shanklin, a 38-year-old schoolteacher from Cedar Glen, a town near Cleveland, Ohio. After the influenza epidemic of 1919 strikes down Agnes's family, a childless and unmarried Agnes settles the family estate, acquires financial independence and adopts an affable dachshund named Rosie. Accompanied by Rosie, Agnes travels to Cairo during the Cairo Peace Conference, where she befriends Winston Churchill and Lawrence of Arabia among other historical heavy hitters. She also falls in love with the charismatic Karl Weilbacher, a German spy whose interest in Agnes may have less to do with romance than Agnes will allow herself to believe. Agnes's travelogues, while marvelously detailed, distract from the increasingly tense romantic play between Agnes and Karl. When a more worldly-wise Agnes returns home, her life-first as an investor wrecked by the Depression and then a librarian until her death in 1957-remains low-keyed. Though the bizarre, whimsical ending doesn't quite gel, Russell (The Sparrow; A Thread of Grace) has created an instantly likable heroine whose unlikely adventures will keep readers hooked to the end. (Mar.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

*Product Description*"I suppose I ought to warn you at the outset that my present circumstances are puzzling, even to me. Nevertheless, I am sure of this much: My little story has become your history. You won't really understand your times until you understand mine."

So begins the account of Agnes Shanklin, the charmingly diffident narrator of Mary Doria Russell's compelling new novel, Dreamers of the Day. And what is Miss Shanklin's "little story?" Nothing less than the creation of the modern Middle East at the 1921 Cairo Peace Conference, where Winston Churchill, T. E. Lawrence, and Lady Gertrude Bell met to decide the fate of the Arab world-and of our own.

A forty-year-old schoolteacher from Ohio still reeling from the tragedies of the Great War and the influenza epidemic, Agnes has come into a modest inheritance that allows her to take the trip of a lifetime to Egypt and the Holy Land. Arriving at the Semiramis Hotel just as the Peace Conference convenes, Agnes, with her plainspoken American opinions-and a small, noisy dachshund named Rosie-enters into the company of the historic luminaries who will, in the space of a few days at a hotel in Cairo, invent the nations of Iraq, Syria, Lebanon, Israel, and Jordan.

Neither a pawn nor a participant at the conference, Agnes is ostensibly insignificant, and that makes her a welcome sounding board for Churchill, Lawrence, and Bell. It also makes her unexpectedly attractive to the charismatic German spy Karl Weilbacher. As Agnes observes the tumultuous inner workings of nation-building, she is drawn more and more deeply into geopolitical intrigue and toward a personal awakening.

With prose as graceful and effortless as a seductive float down the Nile, Mary Doria Russell illuminates the long, rich history of the Middle East with a story that brilliantly elucidates today's headlines. As enlightening as it is entertaining, Dreamers of the Day is a memorable, passionate, gorgeously written novel.


----------



## Xia

_*Down River







*_
by John Hart
Rating: ~*4.5 Stars * (out of 5)
*$3.89*

*Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly*
Starred Review. Hart surpasses his bestselling debut, The King of Lies (2006), with his richly atmospheric second novel, which offers a tighter plot, more adroit pacing and less angst. Five years earlier, Adam Chase was arrested for murder, largely on the basis of his stepmother's sworn testimony against him. He was acquitted, but nearly everyone, including his father, still thinks he did it, and Adam's deep bitterness has kept him away from home ever since. Now, at the request of a childhood friend, he's back in Salisbury, N.C., where all the old demons still reside and new troubles await. The almost Shakespearean snarl of family ties is complicated by a very modern struggle between economic progress and love for the land, between haves and have-nots. Throughout, Hart expertly weaves his main theme: that by their freedom of choice, humans are capable of betrayal but also of forgiveness and redemption. This book should settle once and for all the question of whether thrillers and mysteries can also be literature. 150,000 first printing; 15-city author tour. (Oct.) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._

*From Bookmarks Magazine*
John Hart's 2006 debut, The King of Lies (**** Selection Sept/Oct 2006), earned an Edgar nomination for Best First Novel. Most reviewers agree that his sophomore effort is a worthy successor. The plot moves energetically through interesting terrain: a southern county torn apart by the possibility of easy wealth, a family ruptured by suspicion, and a community that despises the book's protagonist. The New York Times criticized Hart for overblown writing and stale imagery but grudgingly praised the story's vigorous plot and feverish pace. With Down River, Hart garners comparisons to Raymond Chandler, John Grisham, and Scott Turow. This illustrious list should be recommendation enough for most readers.
_Copyright © 2004 Phillips & Nelson Media, Inc._
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

Got mixed reviews, decide for yourself if it would be of any interest.....................











_*The Woods







*_
by Harlan Coben
Average customer rating: *4 Stars*
*$3.75*


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> Got mixed reviews, decide for yourself if it would be of any interest.....................
> 
> _*The Woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> by Harlan Coben
> Average customer rating: *4 Stars*
> *$3.75*


Harlan Coben is a FANTASTIC AUTHOR! I haven't read this particular book, but based on his other works, I'd say this is a safe bet.

Thanks for posting all of these wonderful bargains, X.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> Harlan Coben is a FANTASTIC AUTHOR! I haven't read this particular book, but based on his other works, I'd say this is a safe bet.
> 
> Thanks for posting all of these wonderful bargains, X.


You are so very welcome, CS! And I, in turn, thank YOU for posting your bargain picks, opinions, and recommendations, all of which I hold in very high regard!

Cheers,
Xia


----------



## Xia

*Here are a few titles by a popular author, Toni Morrison, that I hadn't seen mentioned yet in this thread...*

_*







*_

_*Song of Solomon







*_
by Toni Morrison
~*4.5 Stars* (out of 5)
*$2.50 *

================================================================











_*********







*_
by Toni Morrison
~*4 stars * (out of 5)
*$3.95*

================================================================

Okay, this one may be pushing the boundaries of a bargain at $4.95, but I felt I would be remiss if I failed to list it here along with the previously listed "bargains" by this same author&#8230;











_*Love







*_
by Toni Morrison
~*4 stars* (out of 5)
*$4.95*


----------



## Xia

Yes, yes, I know this one is also pushing the 'is it really a bargain' envelope, but... it appears to have been a very popular book, and I am certain you can all decide if half price is good enough (the paperback is currently listed for $10.17) for your pocketbooks...











_*The Poisonwood Bible







*_
by Barbara Kingsolver
~*4 stars* (out of 5)
*$4.95*

*Editorial Reviews
Amazon.com Review*
Oprah Book Club® Selection, June 2000: As any reader of The Mosquito Coast knows, men who drag their families to far-off climes in pursuit of an Idea seldom come to any good, while those familiar with At Play in the Fields of the Lord or Kalimantaan understand that the minute a missionary sets foot on the fictional stage, all hell is about to break loose. So when Barbara Kingsolver sends missionary Nathan Price along with his wife and four daughters off to Africa in The Poisonwood Bible, you can be sure that salvation is the one thing they're not likely to find. The year is 1959 and the place is the Belgian Congo. Nathan, a Baptist preacher, has come to spread the Word in a remote village reachable only by airplane. To say that he and his family are woefully unprepared would be an understatement: "We came from Bethlehem, Georgia, bearing Betty Crocker cake mixes into the jungle," says Leah, one of Nathan's daughters. But of course it isn't long before they discover that the tremendous humidity has rendered the mixes unusable, their clothes are unsuitable, and they've arrived in the middle of political upheaval as the Congolese seek to wrest independence from Belgium. In addition to poisonous snakes, dangerous animals, and the hostility of the villagers to Nathan's fiery take-no-prisoners brand of Christianity, there are also rebels in the jungle and the threat of war in the air. Could things get any worse? 
In fact they can and they do. The first part of The Poisonwood Bible revolves around Nathan's intransigent, bullying personality and his effect on both his family and the village they have come to. As political instability grows in the Congo, so does the local witch doctor's animus toward the Prices, and both seem to converge with tragic consequences about halfway through the novel. From that point on, the family is dispersed and the novel follows each member's fortune across a span of more than 30 years.

The Poisonwood Bible is arguably Barbara Kingsolver's most ambitious work, and it reveals both her great strengths and her weaknesses. As Nathan Price's wife and daughters tell their stories in alternating chapters, Kingsolver does a good job of differentiating the voices. But at times they can grate--teenage Rachel's tendency towards precious malapropisms is particularly annoying (students practice their "French congregations"; Nathan's refusal to take his family home is a "tapestry of justice"). More problematic is Kingsolver's tendency to wear her politics on her sleeve; this is particularly evident in the second half of the novel, in which she uses her characters as mouthpieces to explicate the complicated and tragic history of the Belgian Congo.

Despite these weaknesses, Kingsolver's fully realized, three-dimensional characters make The Poisonwood Bible compelling, especially in the first half, when Nathan Price is still at the center of the action. And in her treatment of Africa and the Africans she is at her best, exhibiting the acute perception, moral engagement, and lyrical prose that have made her previous novels so successful. --_Alix Wilber _

*From Publishers Weekly*
In this risky but resoundingly successful novel, Kingsolver leaves the Southwest, the setting of most of her work (The Bean Trees; Animal Dreams) and follows an evangelical Baptist minister's family to the Congo in the late 1950s, entwining their fate with that of the country during three turbulent decades. Nathan Price's determination to convert the natives of the Congo to Christianity is, we gradually discover, both foolhardy and dangerous, unsanctioned by the church administration and doomed from the start by Nathan's self-righteousness. Fanatic and sanctimonious, Nathan is a domestic monster, too, a physically and emotionally abusive, misogynistic husband and father. He refuses to understand how his obsession with river baptism affronts the traditions of the villagers of Kalinga, and his stubborn concept of religious rectitude brings misery and destruction to all. Cleverly, Kingsolver never brings us inside Nathan's head but instead unfolds the tragic story of the Price family through the alternating points of view of Orleanna Price and her four daughters. Cast with her young children into primitive conditions but trained to be obedient to her husband, Orleanna is powerless to mitigate their situation. Meanwhile, each of the four Price daughters reveals herself through first-person narration, and their rich and clearly differentiated self-portraits are small triumphs. Rachel, the eldest, is a self-absorbed teenager who will never outgrow her selfish view of the world or her tendency to commit hilarious malapropisms. Twins Leah and Adah are gifted intellectually but are physically and emotionally separated by Adah's birth injury, which has rendered her hemiplagic. Leah adores her father; Adah, who does not speak, is a shrewd observer of his monumental ego. The musings of five- year-old Ruth May reflect a child's humorous misunderstanding of the exotic world to which she has been transported. By revealing the story through the female victims of Reverend Price's hubris, Kingsolver also charts their maturation as they confront or evade moral and existential issues and, at great cost, accrue wisdom in the crucible of an alien land. It is through their eyes that we come to experience the life of the villagers in an isolated community and the particular ways in which American and African cultures collide. As the girls become acquainted with the villagers, especially the young teacher Anatole, they begin to understand the political situation in the Congo: the brutality of Belgian rule, the nascent nationalism briefly fulfilled in the election of the short-lived Patrice Lumumba government, and the secret involvement of the Eisenhower administration in Lumumba's assassination and the installation of the villainous dictator Mobutu. In the end, Kingsolver delivers a compelling family saga, a sobering picture of the horrors of fanatic fundamentalism and an insightful view of an exploited country crushed by the heel of colonialism and then ruthlessly manipulated by a bastion of democracy. The book is also a marvelous mix of trenchant character portrayal, unflagging narrative thrust and authoritative background detail. The disastrous outcome of the forceful imposition of Christian theology on indigenous natural faith gives the novel its pervasive irony; but humor is pervasive, too, artfully integrated into the children's misapprehensions of their world; and suspense rises inexorably as the Price family's peril and that of the newly independent country of Zaire intersect. Kingsolver moves into new moral terrain in this powerful, convincing and emotionally resonant novel. Agent, Frances Goldin; BOMC selection; major ad/promo; author tour. 
_Copyright 1998 Reed Business Information, Inc._


----------



## Xia

If my notes are correct, I think this one is brand new to Kindle (and this may be a special limited time price, too, as the paperback is currently listed at *$11.55*):











_*The Winds of War







*_
by Herman Wouk
Rating: ~*4.5 Stars * (out of 5)
*$2.25*

*Editorial Reviews
Product Description*
The Winds of War follows the various members of the Henry family as they become involved in the events preceeding America's involvement in World War II and captures all the drama, romance, heroism, and tragedy of the Second World War.

*About the Author*
Herman Wouk's acclaimed novels include the Pulitzer-Prize winning The Caine Mutiny; Marjorie Morningstar; Don't Stop the Carnival; Youngblood Hawke; Inside, Outside; The Hope; and The Glory.

*Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
I've read many WWII-related novels and works of non-fiction over the years. Therefore, I'm somewhat surprised it took me this long to arrive at Herman Wouk. Winds of War is a sweeping, magnificent epic that captured me in a way few novels do.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Bacardi Jim said:


> But I still adore his _Battle Circle_ trilogy.


The "Incarnations of Immortality" made me a Piers Anthony fan. After those (which are NOT available on Kindle, BAH) I started Xanth and loved it. I bought the first 4 for Bibi the second day I had her, we'll see if I can get further along in the series before the puns make me crazy this time! Maybe by not reading one after the other, adding some other books in between, I can catch up. I think the 33rd book was just released...

I bought "The Hoods" (thanks chynared21) before I saw the post that it's available for free elsewhere. Pouted for a minute  before deciding it's worth 50 cents to get it via Whispernet, I have a number of books I downloaded for free that have yet to make it from my computer to Bibi.

Also purchased "The Woods", thanks for pointing that one out Xia.


----------



## CS

*Price:* $1.23

*Description:* The much-loved comic thriller by the author of the Edgar Award-winning The Butcher's Boy is now, by popular demand, back in print, featuring a new Introduction by bestselling author Carl Hiaasen.

When Leroy "Chinese" Gordon breaks into a professor's lab at the University of Los Angeles, he's after some pharmaceutical cocaine, worth plenty of money. Instead, he finds the papers the professor has compiled for the CIA, which include a blueprint for throwing a large city into chaos. But how is the CIA to be persuaded to pay a suitable ransom, unless of course someone actually uses the plan to throw a large city into chaos-Los Angeles, for instance? Assigned to cope with the crisis and restore the peace, veteran agent Ben Porterfield steps onto the scene to remind us that the CIA's middle name is, after all, Intelligence. Enlivening the mix are Gordon's beautiful girlfriend, Margaret, his temperamental cat, Dr. Henry Metzger, and Metzger's friend, an enormous half-wild dog with huge teeth.

*From an Amazon review:* Metger's Dog is one of the finest novels I have read in quite a while -- and working in publishing (don't hold it against me) I see hundreds a year. There are moments in this narrative, many moments, when the reader realizes he has placed his or her attention in expert hands.


----------



## Cowgirl

I love this thread...I've been meaning to read the Purpose Driven Life and this is a great price.  The Poisonwood Bible (Barbara Kingsolver) is one of my top 10 all time favorite books.  Barbara Kingsolver also wrote The Bean Trees which is also good.  I'll have to check out to see if it's a bargain.


----------



## SongbirdVB

I just found an Ed McBain for .60, one of the 87th Precinct novels called "Fuzz"

http://www.amazon.com/Fuzz/dp/B000FA5R0I/ref=sr_1_1084?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228834308&sr=1-1084

Used to read these but fell behind. For .60 I'll be happy to pick them up again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the post for the Winds of War, Xia, at this price I'm going to read it again! And that led to me a bargain book by our Senator, Jim Webb:









$3.95

The image is from the hardback version.

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

This one also sounded good for .60:











Editorial Reviews
Product Description
Formerly India's most corrupt tourist guide, Raju-just released from prison-seeks refuge in an abandoned temple. Mistaken for a holy man, he plays the part and succeeds so well that God himself intervenes to put Raju's newfound sanctity to the test. Narayan's most celebrated novel, The Guide won him the National Prize of the Indian Literary Academy, his country's highest literary honor.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> I just found an Ed McBain for .60, one of the 87th Precinct novels called "Fuzz"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fuzz/dp/B000FA5R0I/ref=sr_1_1084?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228834308&sr=1-1084
> 
> Used to read these but fell behind. For .60 I'll be happy to pick them up again!


Songbird are the 87th Precinct novels to be read in sequence? I know we have a link for checking this but I don't remember where it is.


----------



## Steph H

As I recall, the 87th Precinct books are somewhat character-driven, i.e. things happen to the police officer characters during the course of the books personally that are expanded and referenced in future books, so it's probably better to read them in order if you care about that kind of thing. Been a long time since I read any of those, I might have to get into them again as it'd be like reading them new.  No idea how many are on Kindle, there's over 50 and McBain started them in 1956, the last was in 2005, the year he died. Fuzz is number 22 of the series, written in 1968, so it could be possible that all or a lot of them have been Kindle-ized.

As for the order, go here:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m/ed-mcbain/


----------



## SongbirdVB

Steph H said:


> As I recall, the 87th Precinct books are somewhat character-driven, i.e. things happen to the police officer characters during the course of the books personally that are expanded and referenced in future books, so it's probably better to read them in order if you care about that kind of thing. Been a long time since I read any of those, I might have to get into them again as it'd be like reading them new.  No idea how many are on Kindle, there's over 50 and McBain started them in 1956, the last was in 2005, the year he died. Fuzz is number 22 of the series, written in 1968, so it could be possible that all or a lot of them have been Kindle-ized.
> 
> As for the order, go here:
> 
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/m/ed-mcbain/


Thanks for that answer Steph, I was going to look for a place that would list the books in order. I'm somewhat anal about things like that and prefer to read in order. It seems they always mention something that happened in an earlier book and I get distracted because I didn't read that one.

Chances are I'll go back and get all of the earlier 87th Precinct novels and start from book one after I read this one. I do remember liking the series a lot...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SongbirdVB said:


> . . . I was going to look for a place that would list the books in order. I'


www.fantasticfiction.com

Just enter the Author name and you'll get a page with what they've written and if they're series, the proper order.

Ann


----------



## Steph H

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks for that answer Steph, I was going to look for a place that would list the books in order. I'm somewhat anal about things like that and prefer to read in order. It seems they always mention something that happened in an earlier book and I get distracted because I didn't read that one.


I'm wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy anal about those things.







That's why that site is such a godsend, I had another site I used for mysteries for a long time but had never found another one like it for other genres until someone posted it on the Amazon boards. So I'm happy to be able to pass it along to others.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> www.fantasticfiction.com
> 
> Just enter the Author name and you'll get a page with what they've written and if they're series, the proper order.
> 
> Ann


I have now added to my fav's so I don't have to ask a third time! Thanks guys!


----------



## Rivery

I am going to have to play with the link maker, but I just found Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere on Amazon for $3.78.

Great book, good price.









_hope you don't mind, I added the cover, but try it yourself, too! Betsy_


----------



## Guest

^^^ My favorite Gaiman book!!! *two thumbs up*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Rivery said:


> I am going to have to play with the link maker, but I just found Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere on Amazon for $3.78.
> 
> Great book, good price.


I read that. . .my son gave it to me. . . he and I both found it interesting since we'd lived in London and had some knowledge of the Underground. . . .

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Rivery said:


> I am going to have to play with the link maker, but I just found Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere on Amazon for $3.78.
> 
> Great book, good price.


Rivery, you may already know this but there is a great tutorial in the Kindle Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting forum. I think you will find it most helpful. Report back if it helps you. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

I took the Tube back out of town
Back to the Rollin' Pin
I felt a little like a dying clown
With a streak of Rin Tin Tin
I stretched back and I hiccuped
Looked back on my busy day
Eleven hours in the Tin Pan
God, there's got to be another way


----------



## BookishMom

I apologize if this has already been posted, but if you're a YA lit/fantasy fan, the first book in the Pendragon series is available for the Kindle for $1.99. Here's the info:

The Merchant of Death by D.J. MacHale
(Kindle Edition - Jan 7, 2004) - Kindle Book
$1.99

Here's a link:










(I'll leave someone else to link the book cover, etc... hope this will do until then.) _Done. Betsy_


----------



## tc

Steph H was it www.stopyourekillingme.com ?  I use that site quite a bit.


----------



## Steph H

tc said:


> Steph H was it www.stopyourekillingme.com ? I use that site quite a bit.


Yes'm, that's the one! Still a good site for mysteries, finding out about characters/series in general and "like" authors to ones I already am interested in.


----------



## tc

Betsy, can you add the www.stopyourekillingme.com to the Book Lover's Links.  I don't remember seeing it there.  It is a good reference site.


----------



## CS

BookishMom said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted, but if you're a YA lit/fantasy fan, the first book in the Pendragon series is available for the Kindle for $1.99. Here's the info:
> 
> The Merchant of Death by D.J. MacHale
> (Kindle Edition - Jan 7, 2004) - Kindle Book
> $1.99
> 
> Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Merchant-of-Death/dp/B000FC0ROM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228849696&sr=1-3
> 
> (I'll leave someone else to link the book cover, etc... hope this will do until then.)


This is a FANTASTIC book and a GREAT series.

However, one word of caution: I don't think every book in the series has been Kindlelized yet. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tc said:


> Betsy, can you add the www.stopyourekillingme.com to the Book Lover's Links. I don't remember seeing it there. It is a good reference site.


Thanks, it is there, under Not Necessarily Kindle sites, I think. I'll check. Yep, it's there. Thanks, though!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all are having way too much fun here, some great recommendations.  Fair warning, I will eventually be pruning some of the non-recommendation posts to make it easier on others trying to research bargain books.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Rivery

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Rivery, you may already know this but there is a great tutorial in the Kindle Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting forum. I think you will find it most helpful. Report back if it helps you.
> 
> Linda


I skipped out of work this afternoon (actually closed because of snow). Spending the afternoon shoveling , going through the tutorial , and reading Neverwhere again!


----------



## Chad Winters

I loved the Dark is Rising sequence by Susan Cooper when I was a kid. It's well worth this price. 
Pay no attention to that ridiculous "Seeker" fiasco movie that came out last year (I hate it when they think they can destroy a good book)


----------



## CS

Chad Winters said:


> I loved the Dark is Rising sequence by Susan Cooper when I was a kid. It's well worth this price.
> Pay no attention to that ridiculous "Seeker" fiasco movie that came out last year (I hate it when they think they can destroy a good book)


Is the entire series available yet?

And I kinda liked the movie. Wasn't anything great but it was enjoyable enough. Of course, I say that without having read the book.


----------



## Chad Winters

I could only find the Grey King...so 3 or 4 are missing still....hopefully they are working on it!

And I forgive you about the movie. .....The Dark is Rising is pretty good as a stand alone book and I highly recommend it... 
Luckily I don't think seeing the movie first will spoil much as they were very different


----------



## love2read

There are nine free books listed today on Amazon's list when you sort the books priced low to high.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1228873794/ref=sr_st?rs=154606011&page=1&rh=n%3A154606011&sort=price

I can't personally recommend them but since they are free I'm willing to download them and check them out. Most of them have really good ratings.

Lynn M


----------



## chynared21

SongbirdVB said:


> I bought "The Hoods" (thanks chynared21) before I saw the post that it's available for free elsewhere. Pouted for a minute  before deciding it's worth 50 cents to get it via Whispernet, I have a number of books I downloaded for free that have yet to make it from my computer to Bibi.


*Anytime  And thanks to CS for mentioning that it's available for free ))

I just clicked away on The Winds of War...sounds like a good one. Thanks to whomever linked it *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

chynared21 said:


> I just clicked away on The Winds of War...sounds like a good one. Thanks to whomever linked it [/b]


Excellent book. Follow it up with War and Remembrance.


----------



## chynared21

gertiekindle said:


> Excellent book. Follow it up with War and Remembrance.


*Thanks for the tip Gertie...I know that mom read it a while back and loved it.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Excellent book. Follow it up with War and Remembrance.


Unfortunately, War and Remembrance doesn't seem to be available on Kindle.








Klickety-klick!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Unfortunately, War and Remembrance doesn't seem to be available on Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klickety-klick!


Just have to shake my head and click, click, click. I guess we just have to give these publishers time to catch up.


----------



## Xia

Cowgirl said:


> I love this thread...I've been meaning to read the Purpose Driven Life and this is a great price. The Poisonwood Bible (Barbara Kingsolver) is one of my top 10 all time favorite books. Barbara Kingsolver also wrote *The Bean Trees* which is also good. *I'll have to check out to see if it's a bargain*.


Hey there, Cowgirl! I love this thread, too! And I am so truly pleased that you like my bargain selections. (And please stay tuned... many more to come!)

In answer to your question, yes, it is, if $4.95 is a bargain price point for you. Here are the details, and the linky-link....











_*The Bean Trees







*_
by Barbara Kingsolver
~*4 out of 5 Stars*
*$4.95*

*Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly*
Feisty Marietta Greer changes her name to "Taylor" when her car runs out of gas in Taylorville, Ill. By the time she reaches Oklahoma, this strong-willed young Kentucky native with a quick tongue and an open mind is catapulted into a surprising new life. Taylor leaves home in a beat-up '55 Volkswagen bug, on her way to nowhere in particular, savoring her freedom. But when a forlorn Cherokee woman drops a baby in Taylor's passenger seat and asks her to take it, she does. A first novel, The Bean Trees is an overwhelming delight, as random and unexpected as real life. The unmistakable voice of its irresistible heroine is whimsical, yet deeply insightful. Taylor playfully names her little foundling "Turtle," because she clings with an unrelenting, reptilian grip; at the same time, Taylor aches at the thought of the silent, staring child's past suffering. With Turtle in tow, Taylor lands in Tucson, Ariz., with two flat tires and decides to stay. The desert climate, landscape and vegetation are completely foreign to Taylor, and in learning to love Arizona, she also comes face to face with its rattlesnakes and tarantulas. Similarly, Taylor finds that motherhood, responsibility and independence are thorny, if welcome, gifts. This funny, inspiring book is a marvelous affirmation of risk-taking, commitment and everyday miracles. 
_Copyright 1988 Reed Business Information, Inc. _

*From Library Journal*This debut novel follows the gritty, outspoken Taylor Greer, who leaves her native Kentucky to head west. She becomes mother to an abandoned baby and, when her jalopy dies in Tucson, is forced to work in a tire garage and to room with a young, battered divorcee who also has a little girl. With sisterly counsel and personal honesty, the two face their painful lot (told in ponderous detail). The blue-collar setting, described vibrantly, often turns violent, with baby beatings, street brawls, and drug busts. Despite the hurt and rage, themes of love and nurturing emerge. A refreshingly upbeat, presentable first effort by an author whose subsequent novels will probably generate more interest than this one. Edward C. Lynskey, Documentation, Atlantic Research Corp., Alexandria, Va.
_Copyright 1988 Reed Business Information, Inc. _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$4.95

Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingsolver is also on Kindle at $4.95.

Betsy


----------



## Brenda

Amazon listed more free books


----------



## CS

For those of us who missed the deals the first time, The Secret Life of Bees is now $5.99 and Kite Runner is now $4.81. Were those the old bargain prices that got raised up a few days ago? If so, they're lower again.


----------



## Steph H

Stolen Borrowed from Amazon, the first three books (by publication date, apparently later books go back in chronological order) in Kathryn Kurtz's Deryni fantasy series are available for a good price. I've never read them but they sound interesting enough to try out.

Deryni Rising is $1.95:











Deryni Checkmate is $1.25:











High Deryni is $1.25:











There are other Deryni books, but only a couple that I see on Kindle and not at a bargain price. Those three appear to be kind of a stand-alone trilogy, though, per http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/k/katherine-kurtz/ .


----------



## Rivery

Steph H said:


> Stolen Borrowed from Amazon, the first three books (by publication date, apparently later books go back in chronological order) in Kathryn Kurtz's Deryni fantasy series are available for a good price. I've never read them but they sound interesting enough to try out.
> 
> Deryni Rising is $1.95:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deryni Checkmate is $1.25:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Deryni is $1.25:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other Deryni books, but only a couple that I see on Kindle and not at a bargain price. Those three appear to be kind of a stand-alone trilogy, though, per http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/k/katherine-kurtz/ .


Read these when they first came out and enjoyed them then, think I'll try them again.


----------



## Cowgirl

Thanks for letting us know Kite Runner is lower in price again.  I was mad I missed it last time.  It's already downloaded on on my kindle...Love this thread!!!


----------



## BrassMan

Xia said:


> *The following is a trilogy (at present, with perhaps more installments to come&#8230;?) by author Al Past, and they are currently $4 each. I've done my best to list them in order (but, having not actually read them, I may not have gotten it right; so please be sure to check the correct order before embarking&#8230;*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still learning my way around, so pardon me once again. Lovely to see so many familiar faces on this thread (forum?)!
> 
> First, I want to thank Xia for her generous citing of the Distant Cousin novels. I meant for them to be bargains because enjoyment is my goal, and it's good to see the word get out.
> 
> Second, a word about the first reviewer's mention of grammar glitches. I don't mean to carp, particularly, but neither do I want anyone put off for fear of a stumbling, jangled narrative either. I've gotten to know that reviewer eventually, and he's a good guy. But he does think of the Harbrace College Handbook (or some other similar "authority") as a grammar Bible, which it isn't. Commas, for instance, are sometimes necessary but other times more stylistic in nature. I confess (and regret) that Distant Cousin has a handful of typos, but no more than the average Stephen King or John Grisham novel. I was an English and linguistics prof for 30 years and I know that "grammar" is a highly flexible concept. So if anyone had the skunk eye for Distant Cousin because of anticipated glitches in the smoothness, fear not. In fact, you can read samples of all three stories at Authors Den, here: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?AuthorID=48424.
> 
> Now, back to our regular programming. I see that Kite Runner is a big favorite here. Am I the only one who found it completely predictable? I enjoyed the insight into Afghan culture (the Hazara angle, the old Shia/Sunni thing), but I knew almost the exact page the final revelation would pop up and head us to the denouement. I got increasingly impatient toward the end. (That won't happen with Distant Cousin. You'll sort of know, but you won't know. I promise.)
> 
> Best!
> /////Al
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I see Xia has already posted Al's book. I had told him I was going to read a sample which I did at 6 PM. Once I finished the sample I immediately bought the book and have been reading for the last 3 hours. I was hooked after the first 8 to 10 pages. I am going to be honest Al, I wasn't sure I would like this when I read *another planet*. It did not sound like a book I would chose to read. If I didn't have to get up at 5 am for work  I would read all night. I definitely recommend this book, you won't be disappointed. You have reached your goal Al because I am certainly enjoying your book!
Linda


----------



## BrassMan

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Gotcha! Bingo! Hehehee!
> 
> Enjoy! There are two more (and one a'coming)!
> 
> ////////Al
> 
> I see Xia has already posted Al's book. I had told him I was going to read a sample which I did at 6 PM. Once I finished the sample I immediately bought the book and have been reading for the last 3 hours. I was hooked after the first 8 to 10 pages. I am going to be honest Al, I wasn't sure I would like this when I read *another planet*. It did not sound like a book I would like. If I didn't have to get up at 5 am for work I would read all night. Great job. I definitely recommend this book, you won't be disappointed.
> Linda


----------



## Angela

My bargain shopping is coming to an end!! I just checked my gift card balance and I only have $10.12 left!! Amazing how quickly you can spend $250.00!! WOW, I have bought a lot of books! Sure hope I get more gift cards for Christmas. Guess I will be spending more time in the free book thread.


----------



## Xia

*Here are a couple of former "Oprah's book club" selections...*











_*Cry, the Beloved Country







*_
by Alan Paton
*$3.99*
Rating: ~4 out of 5 Stars

_Copyright 2001 Cahners Business Information, Inc._
*Review*
'A beautiful novel, rich firm and moving...compelling' New York Times 'Cry, The Beloved Country...was the great raiser of popular awareness of South Africa...the most influential South African novel ever written' _Nadine Gordimer, Observer _

*Review*
"An anthology of essays by scholars representing various perspectives and interpretation of the novel. The book(s) provides criticism and discussions of meaning, structure, and the historical content...as well as biographical information. It is organized in such a way that will give students a plethora of information in a largely accessible format. Each chapter heading is annotated, giving readers a chance to sample the content of the essays. Furthermore, each selection is introduced with background biographical data on the essay's author alongwith a summary of the content and the particular point of view represented. A reader-friendly and comprehensive resouce for students and teachers of world literature." 
_-- School Library Journal ( November 2001)_

*Excerpt from an amazon customer review:*
When first published in 1948 in apartheid South Africa, Cry, the Beloved Country raised more than eyebrows as a powerful book about the power of unity and an author's unflinching hope of a future where segregation no longer exists. The book summoned feelings of pride, optimism, and anticipation of a long-desired goal. But Paton's lyrical, poetic prose is not your typical run-of-the-mill anger evoking story about discrimination. The story is a humanizing experience that evokes feelings of sympathy and understanding, not hatred for a system so blatantly wrong.

In Cry, the Beloved Country, readers feel an uncanny connection to three things: the land, an old black rural priest searching in a corrupt city for his son, and an old white rural man confronting the loss of his son. All three aspects of the book are connected by a common thread. And a great thing about the book is that Paton doesn't feel the need to build up to the emotional climax by setting the readers against a well defined antagonist, or even an antagonist at all; on a micro-scale, the story is a moving tribute to man's inherent dignity; on a macro-scale, the themes and plethora of symbols are applied to man's all-too mortal nature.

****************************************************************************************************











_*Cane River







*_
by Lalita Tademy
*$4.76*
Average rating: ~4.5 out of 5 Stars

*Amazon.com Review*
Lalita Tademy's riveting family saga chronicles four generations of women born into slavery along the Cane River in Louisiana. It is also a tale about the blurring of racial boundaries: great-grandmother Elisabeth notices an unmistakable "bleaching of the line" as first her daughter Suzette, then her granddaughter Philomene, and finally her great-granddaughter Emily choose (or are forcibly persuaded) to bear the illegitimate offspring of the area's white French planters. In many cases these children are loved by their fathers, and their paternity is widely acknowledged. However, neither state law nor local custom allows them to inherit wealth or property, a fact that gives Cane River much of its narrative drive. 
The author makes it clear exactly where these prohibitions came from. Plantation society was rigidly hierarchical, after all, particularly on the heels of the Civil War and the economic hardships that came with Reconstruction. The only permissible path upward for hard-working, ambitious African Americans was indirect. A meteoric rise, or too obvious an appearance of prosperity, would be swiftly punished. To enable the slow but steady advance of their clan, the black women of Cane River plot, plead, deceive, and manipulate their way through history, extracting crucial gifts of money and property along the way. In the wake of a visit from the 1880 census taker, the aged Elisabeth reflects on how far they had come.

When the census taker looked at them, he saw colored first, asking questions like single or married, trying to introduce shame where there was none. He took what he saw and foolishly put those things down on a list for others to study. Could he even understand the pride in being able to say that Emily could read and write? They could ask whatever they wanted, but what he should have been marking in the book was family, and landholder, and educated, each generation gathering momentum, adding something special to the brew. 
In her introduction, Tademy explains that as a young woman, she failed to appreciate the love and reverence with which her mother and her four uncles spoke of their lively Grandma 'Tite (short for "Mademoiselle Petite"). She resented her great-grandmother's skin-color biases, which were as much a part of Tademy's memory as were her great-grandmother's trademark dance moves. But the old stories haunted the author, and armed with a couple of pages of history compiled by a distant Louisiana cousin, she began to piece together a genealogy. The result? Tademy eventually left her position as vice president of a Fortune 500 company and set to work on Cane River, in which she has deftly and movingly reconstructed the world of her ancestors. --_Regina Marler _

*From Publishers Weekly*
Like the river of its title, Tademy's saga of strong-willed black women flows from one generation to the next, from slavery to freedom. Elisabeth is a slave on a Creole plantation, as is her daughter, Suzette. The family, based on Tademy's own ancestors, wins freedom after the Civil War, but Suzette's daughter, Philomene, must struggle to keep her family together and to achieve financial independence. The melodious, expressive voices of narrators Belafonte and Payton are a pleasure to listen to, while Moore's tougher, grittier tone conveys the hardships faced by the family. However, Belafonte and Payton sometimes ignore vocal directions provided by the novel. For example, Payton reads one passage in a whisper even though the text says "in her excitement, Philomene's voice rose... louder and louder." The complex, multigenerational tale suffers somewhat in abridgment: at times the narrative too abruptly jumps ahead by decades and some emotional situations are given short shrift, as when Philomene discovers that her daughter Bette, whom she was told died as a baby nearly 20 years earlier, is actually alive and living nearby. Still, the audio succeeds in evoking the struggles of black women to provide better lives for their children despite all odds. Simultaneous release with the Warner hardcover (Forecasts, Mar. 12).
(Note: Obviously the above review is for the audio book, but I think it may still be of use when considering the Kindle version.)


----------



## Xia

_*Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim







*_
by David Sedaris
*$3.71*
Average amazon customer rating: *4* out of 5 Stars

*Amazon.com Review*
Whether by nature or by nurture, Ma and Pa Sedaris certainly knew something about raising funny kids. Amy Sedaris has built a cult following for her Comedy Central character Jerri Blank, and David, the more famous of the two siblings, continues to spin his personal history into comedic gold. A good chunk of the material in Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim debuted in other media outlets, such as The New Yorker, but Sedaris's brilliantly written essays deserve repeat reads.

Based on the author's descriptions, nearly every member of his family is funny, although some (like sister Tiffany, perhaps) in a tragic way. In "The Change in Me," Sedaris remembers that his mother was good at imitating people when it helped drive home her point. High-voiced, lovably plain-spoken brother Paul (aka The Rooster, Silly P) has long been a favorite character for Sedaris readers, though Paul's story takes on a serious note when his wife has a difficult pregnancy. The author doesn't shy away from embarrassing moments in his own life, either, including a childhood poker game that strays into strange, psychological territory. Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim provides more evidence that he is a great humorist, memoirist, and raconteur, and readers are lucky to have the opportunity to know him (and his clan) so well. His funny family feels like our own. Perhaps they are luckier still not to know him personally. _--Leah Weathersby_

*From Publishers Weekly*
In his latest collection, Sedaris has found his heart. This is not to suggest that the author of Me Talk Pretty One Day and other bestselling books has lost his edge. The 27 essays here (many previously published in Esquire, G.Q. or the New Yorker, or broadcast on PRI's This American Life) include his best and funniest writing yet. Here is Sedaris's family in all its odd glory. Here is his father dragging his mortified son over to the home of one of the most popular boys in school, a boy possessed of "an uncanny ability to please people," demanding that the boy's parents pay for the root canal that Sedaris underwent after the boy hit him in the mouth with a rock. Here is his oldest sister, Lisa, imploring him to keep her beloved Amazon parrot out of a proposed movie based on his writing. ("'Will I have to be fat in the movie?' she asked.") Here is his mother, his muse, locking the kids out of the house after one snow day too many, playing the wry, brilliant commentator on his life until her untimely death from cancer. His mother emerges as one of the most poignant and original female characters in contemporary literature. She balances bitter and sweet, tart and rich-and so does Sedaris, because this is what life is like. "You should look at yourself," his mother says in one piece, as young Sedaris crams Halloween candy into his mouth rather than share it. He does what she says and then some, and what emerges is the deepest kind of humor, the human comedy. 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## Xia

Snapcat said:


> The Pillars of the Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.32


I'm sorry to report that _Pillars of the Earth_ is now listed for $6.39. It went up in price about 1 or 2 hours ago. I hope that everyone who wanted it snagged it whjile it was cheap. (Altho... the way these Kindle book prices fluctuate it may drop down again?)

-X-

Edited to add:

This one, however, is still *$2.95*, for anyone that may be interested...


----------



## Xia

This one got poor reviews for editing, based on the initial release. The author states in a comment to one of those reviews that the editing issues have resolved. Anyway, it is just 10 cents at the moment, and as such may be of interest to some folks:











_*Amazon Kindle: The Definitive User's Guide (Includes all Kindle Tricks and Hidden Features, Kindle User's Keyboard Shortcuts, How-to Use Kindle for Email, Free eBooks, plus much more)







*_
by Errol R. Williams
*$0.10*

*Editorial Reviews
Product Description*
The Author - Errol R. Williams, has specifically written a clear and comprehensive step-by-step Kindle user's instructions, 106-Page article - "Amazon Kindle: The Definitive User's Guide" for Kindle owners who want to get the most out of this revolutionary wireless reading device.

The article contains eighteen informative separate parts with each part clearly labeled and hyperlinked. Table of Contents is 'Right Justified' making selection, searching and navigating this book with the Kindle Cursor easy. The article includes tricks, hidden features and tips including accessing Google GPS Maps to search for nearby restaurants or find the nearest gas station, setting up an email account to send and receive emails, play a game, activate Kindle clock, make Kindle screenshot images and save as a file, get Kindle to spell out time, how-to use the Kindle audio player - with keyboard shortcut keys, browsing the web using Kindle, sending and receiving email on Kindle, chat with friends, colleagues and family using Yahoo! Messenger on Kindle, how-to search Kindle discussion forums, the best Kindle social network groups, Kindle blogs and podcasts, which SD/SDHC memory cards will work with Kindle perfectly without any problems, how-to solve Kindle screen freeze problems, How-to browse websites that do not work/display pleasantly on Kindle, Kindle glossary, show/hide text justification options on Kindle, show Kindle diagnostics data, how-to convert and email attachment files free of charge and avoid the $.10 fee, plus many more Kindle user tips and tricks. This book also includes a complete list of Kindle user's keyboard shortcuts (which are not included in the Kindle User's Manual), Kindle coverage Map areas, Kindle device technical specifications, an accurate estimate of how many Kindles sold since its November 2007 launch date and where to download thousands of free .prc, .mobi, .azw, .txt and .mp3 file books/audiobooks, to read on your Kindle.

*Bonus Content Included*
Step-by-step self-publishing author Kindle book formatting - which covers best practices for converting different file types to Kindle-readable format, how-to use popular programs such as Microsoft Word to edit, create accurate text paragraph spacing, add navigation bookmarks which are hyperlinked enabling your Kindle book readers to skip to any chapter within your book, font/text size to use, Microsoft Word keyboard shortcuts to help you quickly edit your books content, saving your finished book as an HTML file and self-publishing author sales strategy tips.

*Free Content Update*
This book will be updated frequently as new information becomes available regarding the Amazon Kindle.

*Last Updated*
This book was last updated on: 16 November, 2008.

Update Includes

: Table of Contents - with hyperlink navigation
: Right justified Table of Contents for easy Searching
: New Text/Paragraph Layout and Formatting
: New Content Added

Amazon Kindle customers could receive the updated content free. In your Amazon account, go to "Your Media Library" and click the "Downloads" tab, located at the top. Select the purchased title you want to refresh, followed by "Send wirelessly to Kindle". If there is an updated version available of that particular title, it will now be available on your Kindle to read.

Mobipocket customers could receive the updated content free by logging into your mobipocket.com purchased book account, and re-downloading this book.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BrassMan

http://www.amazon.com/High-Spirits%253a-Ghostly-Rapping-Romance/dp/B000ZNOV0M/ref=ed_oe_k

I probably messed that link up (I did consult the help stuff, but I don't have two hours to work on this). The paste feature won't insert a copied image between the tags. I'm still learning....

I just wanted to recommend a bargain book: High Spirits, by Dianne Salerni. Ostensibly a young adult novel, I enjoyed it and I can barely remember when I was a young adult. It's closely based on real events.

Here's the publisher's description: "In mid-nineteenth century America, spirits knock and tables tip for Maggie and Kate Fox, two teenage sisters who convince people they can talk to the dead with their mysterious rapping noises. Before long, neighbors are begging Maggie and Katie for the chance to receive messages from dead relatives and older sister Leah realizes that their "prank" has real money-making potential.

"Soon, the sisters hit the road to bamboozle newspaper editors, politicians, and the public at large and start a national craze for spirits and ghosts. Their fame grows-but could their powers actually be real? See the good and the bad that can happen when three sisters land in the limelight and come to their own conclusions about what's true, what's right and what's important."

I reviewed it, and concluded thusly: "The story is a rewarding and entertaining study of two sisters, their family, and their acquaintances, as they grow and develop and mature (or fail to). The author has done a splendid and totally convincing job of filling out their lives and personalities and putting real flesh on the bare bones of history. The romantic relationship between Maggie Fox and Elisha Kane is especially well depicted, for example. Good historical fiction is capable of putting us not only in other minds but in other eras, and High Spirits does this beautifully. One can read all the history one wants of the position of women in Victorian society but this book can show us what it actually felt like.

In addition the story is masterfully written and edited. All in all this is a first-class novel."

I'll keep working on inserting those spiffy linked cover pictures....


----------



## Xia

_*The Diving Bell and the Butterfly







*_
by Jean-Dominique Bauby
*$3.99*
Average review: ~*4.5 Stars* (out of 5)

*Amazon.com Review*
We've all got our idiosyncrasies when it comes to writing--a special chair we have to sit in, a certain kind of yellow paper we absolutely must use. To create this tremendously affecting memoir, Jean-Dominique Bauby used the only tool available to him--his left eye--with which he blinked out its short chapters, letter by letter. Two years ago, Bauby, then the 43-year-old editor-in-chief of Elle France, suffered a rare stroke to the brain stem; only his left eye and brain escaped damage. Rather than accept his "locked in" situation as a kind of death, Bauby ignited a fire of the imagination under himself and lived his last days--he died two days after the French publication of this slim volume--spiritually unfettered. In these pages Bauby journeys to exotic places he has and has not been, serving himself delectable gourmet meals along the way (surprise: everything's ripe and nothing burns). In the simplest of terms he describes how it feels to see reflected in a window "the head of a man who seemed to have emerged from a vat of formaldehyde."

*From Library Journal*
Two days after this remarkable book was published in France to great acclaim, its author died of heart failure. What caused such a stir was the method Bauby used to write it. For in December 1995, the 44-year-old former editor-in-chief of the French Elle magazine had suffered a severe stroke that left his body paralyzed but his mind intact, a condition known as "locked-in syndrome." Able to communicate only by blinking his left eyelid, he dictated this book letter by letter to an assistant who recited to him a special alphabet. The result is a marvelous, compelling account of Bauby's life as a "vegetable," full of humor and devoid of self-pity. Although he was trapped in the diving bell of his body, Bauby's imagination "takes flight like a butterfly....You can wander off in space or in time, set out for Tierra del Fuego or for King Midas's court." His celebration of life against all odds is highly recommended. [Julia Tavalro, who suffers from the same condition, has also written an excellent account, Look Up for Yes, LJ 2/1/97.?Ed.]?Wilda Williams, "Library Journal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BrassMan said:


> I'll keep working on inserting those spiffy linked cover pictures....


BrassMan, there's a link-maker at the top of the page and a good tutorial on how to do it in the TTT forum. I find it works best if you have tabbed browsing. . .good luck.

Ann


----------



## Xia

This book is the first in a series of four, all of which are available in Kindle format, this one is currently the lowest priced one however...











_*The Briar King







*_
by Greg Keyes
*$3.99*
Average review: *~4.5 Stars*

*Amazon.com Review*
The Briar King, Greg Keyes's latest elegant entry into the world of high fantasy, lays the groundwork for what promises to be a mesmerizing four-book series--the Kingdoms of Thorn and Bone. Keyes spins his tale in a meticulously crafted fantasy realm on the brink of apocalyptic change. The Briar King, a legend cobbled from children's stories and rural folklore, is waking from his slumber to an unknown but cataclysmic end. Dark agents are afoot in the land, stirring war and edging an ancient prophecy closer to fulfillment. In destiny's path are a king's woodsman, his headstrong lover, a bookworm priest, a cocksure swordsman, and the embattled (from within and without) kingdom of Crotheny. Keyes masterfully intertwines far-off courtly intrigue with the personal quest of the woodsman and his brave companions who seek to unravel the secret of the Briar King before all is lost.

Although The Briar King will suffer the inevitable comparison with George R.R. Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, it should be said that Keyes's work is no mere rip-off. This is excellent world building, applied with a dark, powerful touch that should convince Martin fans to become Keyes fans, too. _--Jeremy Pugh _

*From Publishers Weekly*
The author of the bestselling Age of Unreason tetralogy (The Waterborn, etc.) inaugurates the Kingdoms of Throne and Bone quartet with this epic high fantasy. The inhabitants of this splendid and dauntingly complex parallel world, Everon, are mostly descended from folk magically transported from our world. This is not quite the land of Faerie, although the Briar King resembles the old Celtic horned god Cernunnos, while Keyes brings his expertise as a fencing teacher to the swordplay, here called dessrata. The Empire of Crotheny faces war with its arch-rival, the Hanzish, and magical intrigues aimed at preventing the land from having a born queen (as opposed to a king's consort). By book's end, Princess Anne, the daughter of the Crotheny king, is fleeing for her life with Austra, her maid, and Cazio, a young Vitellian nobleman, having earlier experienced the pains of discipline in a convent and the horrors of having her family butchered. With aplomb, the author employs one of the most classic fantasy plots: the heir(ess) with a destiny and a necessarily huge cast of supporters. Keyes mixes cultures, religions, institutions and languages with rare skill. The main theme may emerge with formidable slowness, but patient readers will find the rewards enormously worthwhile.
Copyright 2002 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Suite Francaise (Kindle Edition)
by Irene Nemirovsky (Author)

*Kindle Price: $2.88 *

*4.5 stars out of 5*











Starred Review. Celebrated in pre-WWII France for her bestselling fiction, the Jewish Russian-born Némirovsky was shipped to Auschwitz in the summer of 1942, months after this long-lost masterwork was composed. Némirovsky, a convert to Catholicism, began a planned five-novel cycle as Nazi forces overran northern France in 1940. This gripping "suite," collecting the first two unpolished but wondrously literary sections of a work cut short, have surfaced more than six decades after her death. The first, "Storm in June," chronicles the connecting lives of a disparate clutch of Parisians, among them a snobbish author, a venal banker, a noble priest shepherding churlish orphans, a foppish aesthete and a loving lower-class couple, all fleeing city comforts for the chaotic countryside, mere hours ahead of the advancing Germans. The second, "Dolce," set in 1941 in a farming village under German occupation, tells how peasant farmers, their pretty daughters and petit bourgeois collaborationists coexisted with their Nazi rulers. In a workbook entry penned just weeks before her arrest, Némirovsky noted that her goal was to describe "daily life, the emotional life and especially the comedy it provides." This heroic work does just that, by focusing-with compassion and clarity-on individual human dramas.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I see Xia has already posted Al's book. I had told him I was going to read a sample which I did at 6 PM. Once I finished the sample I immediately bought the book and have been reading for the last 3 hours. I was hooked after the first 8 to 10 pages. I am going to be honest Al, I wasn't sure I would like this when I read *another planet*. It did not sound like a book I would chose to read. If I didn't have to get up at 5 am for work  I would read all night. I definitely recommend this book, you won't be disappointed. You have reached your goal Al because I am certainly enjoying your book!
> Linda


I'm certainly glad this got posted again, I missed it the first time. The description sounds wonderful and the reviews I read made me rush to the one-click.

A friend of mine just emailed me a $20 Amazon GC for Christmas. YAY for friends!


----------



## CS

Distant Cousins sounds awesome. I went ahead and sampled it. 

Sucks to hear about Pillars of the Earth going back up, but I have a sample I haven't even touched yet and my Dad has the DTB (which looks so big, and bulky, and heavy...argh). Like someone said, it may go back down again (Kite Runner did). 

As for that 10-cent Kindle guide, it was 24 cents a few days ago. Waiting to see if it drops even further...


----------



## CS

I am pleased to present one of the best books I have EVER read.

Some of you may be familiar with the movie, but I read the book a few years before that (bought it on a whim when it appeared on Amazon as a "recommendation") and it's an absolutely amazing TRUE story.

*Catch Me If You Can
By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*











*Price:* $2.95

*Description:* In the space of five years, Frank Abagnale passed $2.5 million in fraudulent checks in every state and 26 foreign countries. He did it by pioneering implausible and brazen scams, such as impersonating a Pan Am pilot (puddle jumping around the world in the cockpit, even taking over the controls). He also played the role of a pediatrician and faked his way into the position of temporary resident supervisor at a hospital in Georgia. Posing as a lawyer, he conned his way into a position in a state attorney general's office, and he taught a semester of college-level sociology with a purloined degree from Columbia University.

The kicker is, he was actually a teenage high school dropout. Now an authority on counterfeiting and secure documents, Abagnale tells of his years of impersonations, swindles, and felonies with humor and the kind of confidence that enabled him to pull off his poseur performances. "Modesty is not one of my virtues. At the time, virtue was not one of my virtues," he writes.

*Review Excerpt:* I really enjoyed the movie, but I did not believe any of it. How could a 16 year old pull off all these scams posing successfully as an airline pilot, lawyer, doctor, and FBI agent. Only in Hollywood! I had to read the book to uncover the truth. To my amazement, almost nothing in the movie was dramatized. Frank Abagnale did it all. And, this even includes the acrobatic escape from a commercial plane as it lands.

_ADDITIONAL NOTE: Catch Me If You Can has just achieved the distinction of becoming the first book I've purchased for Kindle that I previously owned in "dead tree" format._


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm certainly glad this got posted again, I missed it the first time. The description sounds wonderful and the reviews I read made me rush to the one-click.
> 
> A friend of mine just emailed me a $20 Amazon GC for Christmas. YAY for friends!


Songbird, please let me know what you think. I can not put this book down! And to think there are two more. 
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> I am pleased to present one of the best books I have EVER read.
> 
> Some of you may be familiar with the movie, but I read the book a few years before that (bought it on a whim when it appeared on Amazon as a "recommendation") and it's an absolutely amazing TRUE story.
> 
> *Catch Me If You Can
> By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $2.95
> _ADDITIONAL NOTE: Catch Me If You Can has just achieved the distinction of becoming the first book I've purchased for Kindle that I previously owned in "dead tree" format._


This is an absolutely riveting book, and true.


Spoiler



Frank Abagnale now is a security consultant, and has a website where he talks quite frankly about his past.


 I may have to buy it too!

Besy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Songbird, please let me know what you think. I can not put this book down! And to think there are two more.
> Linda


Will do, Linda. I'm about 1/3 of the way through Fuzz, should finish tonight unless my husband becomes unreasonable and expects me to converse with him. Distant Cousins is next on my list. One of the reviewers compared it favorably with Close Encounters of the Third Kind, which I loved, so I'm really excited to get started.

Tuesday he actually threatened to take Bibi away and wrap her up for Christmas. I think he's still hiding under the bed...


----------



## Cowgirl

CS said:


> Distant Cousins sounds awesome. I went ahead and sampled it.
> 
> Sucks to hear about Pillars of the Earth going back up, but I have a sample I haven't even touched yet and my Dad has the DTB (which looks so big, and bulky, and heavy...argh). Like someone said, it may go back down again (Kite Runner did).
> 
> As for that 10-cent Kindle guide, it was 24 cents a few days ago. Waiting to see if it drops even further...


Kite Runner is back down again...


----------



## CS

Cowgirl said:


> Kite Runner is back down again...


Yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## BrassMan

(I got it! Thanks, Ann!)

Here's the publisher's description: "In mid-nineteenth century America, spirits knock and tables tip for Maggie and Kate Fox, two teenage sisters who convince people they can talk to the dead with their mysterious rapping noises. Before long, neighbors are begging Maggie and Katie for the chance to receive messages from dead relatives and older sister Leah realizes that their "prank" has real money-making potential.

"Soon, the sisters hit the road to bamboozle newspaper editors, politicians, and the public at large and start a national craze for spirits and ghosts. Their fame grows-but could their powers actually be real? See the good and the bad that can happen when three sisters land in the limelight and come to their own conclusions about what's true, what's right and what's important."

I reviewed it, and concluded thusly: "The story is a rewarding and entertaining study of two sisters, their family, and their acquaintances, as they grow and develop and mature (or fail to). The author has done a splendid and totally convincing job of filling out their lives and personalities and putting real flesh on the bare bones of history. The romantic relationship between Maggie Fox and Elisha Kane is especially well depicted, for example. Good historical fiction is capable of putting us not only in other minds but in other eras, and High Spirits does this beautifully. One can read all the history one wants of the position of women in Victorian society but this book can show us what it actually felt like.

In addition the story is masterfully written and edited. All in all this is a first-class novel."

Al
DistantCousin.net


----------



## Cowgirl

CS said:


> Yeah, that's what I said.


I failed to read the word again!!! It's hard to keep up with the price of this book.


----------



## Angela

OK, that is it for me until I can get more change for Coinstar or I get gift cards for Amazon for Christmas... I bought 2 more bargains here today and now am out of book money!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Angela said:


> OK, that is it for me until I can get more change for Coinstar or I get gift cards for Amazon for Christmas... I bought 2 more bargains here today and now am out of book money!


I thought you were restricted on purchases until after Christmas.  I bought 2 also. 

Linda


----------



## Angela

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I thought you were restricted on purchases until after Christmas.  I bought 2 also.
> 
> Linda


My spending restriction did not include my "book money" from Coinstar. Thank goodness!! 
But, now that I am down to a balance of $3.18, I probably won't be purchasing anymore until after Christmas!


----------



## CS

Angela said:


> My spending restriction did not include my "book money" from Coinstar. Thank goodness!!
> But, now that I am down to a balance of $3.18, I probably won't be purchasing anymore until after Christmas!


Psssst....

Come here...

Yeah, you!

*Whispers conspiratorially*



CS said:


> *Catch Me If You Can
> By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $2.95


*Winks* You know you want it. Fits right into your budget. Treat yourself. You've earned it.


----------



## HappyGuy

CS said:


> I am pleased to present one of the best books I have EVER read.
> 
> Some of you may be familiar with the movie, but I read the book a few years before that (bought it on a whim when it appeared on Amazon as a "recommendation") and it's an absolutely amazing TRUE story.
> 
> *Catch Me If You Can
> By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*
> 
> *Price:* $2.95
> 
> The kicker is, he was actually a teenage high school dropout. Now an authority on counterfeiting and secure documents, Abagnale tells of his years of impersonations, swindles, and felonies with humor and the kind of confidence that enabled him to pull off his poseur performances. "Modesty is not one of my virtues. At the time, virtue was not one of my virtues," he writes.
> 
> I'd swear this book was published under another name years ago - "The Greater Pretender" or "The Great Impostor" something along that line.
> 
> Anyway, a good read.


----------



## Angela

CS said:


> Psssst....
> 
> Come here...
> 
> Yeah, you!
> 
> *Whispers conspiratorially*
> 
> *Winks* You know you want it. Fits right into your budget. Treat yourself. You've earned it.


LOL... That is one of the 2 I bought a little earlier!! So, I still have a balance of $3.18


----------



## sebat

Angela said:


> My spending restriction did not include my "book money" from Coinstar. Thank goodness!!
> But, now that I am down to a balance of $3.18, I probably won't be purchasing anymore until after Christmas!


Wow...after Christmas...think you can stay on the wagon that long?


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> Wow...after Christmas...think you can stay on the wagon that long?


I sure hope so!! Of course if I can scrape up some spare change there is always Coinstar... plus, I do have the $10 bonus that hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Suzanne

Check the sofa cushions, car seats, pockets. Redeem pop bottles!


----------



## marianneg

CS said:


> I am pleased to present one of the best books I have EVER read.
> 
> Some of you may be familiar with the movie, but I read the book a few years before that (bought it on a whim when it appeared on Amazon as a "recommendation") and it's an absolutely amazing TRUE story.
> 
> *Catch Me If You Can
> By Frank W. Abagnale and Stan Redding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $2.95
> 
> *Description:* In the space of five years, Frank Abagnale passed $2.5 million in fraudulent checks in every state and 26 foreign countries. He did it by pioneering implausible and brazen scams, such as impersonating a Pan Am pilot (puddle jumping around the world in the cockpit, even taking over the controls). He also played the role of a pediatrician and faked his way into the position of temporary resident supervisor at a hospital in Georgia. Posing as a lawyer, he conned his way into a position in a state attorney general's office, and he taught a semester of college-level sociology with a purloined degree from Columbia University.
> 
> The kicker is, he was actually a teenage high school dropout. Now an authority on counterfeiting and secure documents, Abagnale tells of his years of impersonations, swindles, and felonies with humor and the kind of confidence that enabled him to pull off his poseur performances. "Modesty is not one of my virtues. At the time, virtue was not one of my virtues," he writes.
> 
> *Review Excerpt:* I really enjoyed the movie, but I did not believe any of it. How could a 16 year old pull off all these scams posing successfully as an airline pilot, lawyer, doctor, and FBI agent. Only in Hollywood! I had to read the book to uncover the truth. To my amazement, almost nothing in the movie was dramatized. Frank Abagnale did it all. And, this even includes the acrobatic escape from a commercial plane as it lands.
> 
> _ADDITIONAL NOTE: Catch Me If You Can has just achieved the distinction of becoming the first book I've purchased for Kindle that I previously owned in "dead tree" format._


Oh, awesome! I had wanted to see the movie, but I bet the book is better


----------



## CS

marianner said:


> Oh, awesome! I had wanted to see the movie, but I bet the book is better


It is.  The movie is very decent though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FearNot said:


> I'd swear this book was published under another name years ago - "The Greater Pretender" or "The Great Impostor" something along that line.
> 
> Anyway, a good read.


You're right about that, but it was about another "imposter." Here's the Wiki entry.



> Based on Robert Crichton's 1959 book by the same name, The Great Impostor is a 1961 movie based on the life of the well-known impostor Ferdinand Waldo Demara. Starring Tony Curtis and Edmond O'Brien, it only loosely follows Demara's real-life exploits.


----------



## Xia

Brassman said:
-------------Quote--------------------
Still learning my way around, so pardon me once again. Lovely to see so many familiar faces on this thread (forum?)!

First, I want to thank Xia for her generous citing of the Distant Cousin novels. I meant for them to be bargains because enjoyment is my goal, and it's good to see the word get out.

Second, a word about the first reviewer's mention of grammar glitches. I don't mean to carp, particularly, but neither do I want anyone put off for fear of a stumbling, jangled narrative either. I've gotten to know that reviewer eventually, and he's a good guy. But he does think of the Harbrace College Handbook (or some other similar "authority") as a grammar Bible, which it isn't. Commas, for instance, are sometimes necessary but other times more stylistic in nature. I confess (and regret) that Distant Cousin has a handful of typos, but no more than the average Stephen King or John Grisham novel. I was an English and linguistics prof for 30 years and I know that "grammar" is a highly flexible concept. So if anyone had the skunk eye for Distant Cousin because of anticipated glitches in the smoothness, fear not. In fact, you can read samples of all three stories at Authors Den, here: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?AuthorID=48424.

Now, back to our regular programming. I see that Kite Runner is a big favorite here. Am I the only one who found it completely predictable? I enjoyed the insight into Afghan culture (the Hazara angle, the old Shia/Sunni thing), but I knew almost the exact page the final revelation would pop up and head us to the denouement. I got increasingly impatient toward the end. (That won't happen with Distant Cousin. You'll sort of know, but you won't know. I promise.)

Best!
/////Al
------------------------------------------------------------End--------------

Dear Al, aka BrassMan (and author of the Distant Cousin novels!),

Thank you so much for joining us!!

I just happen to have a heck of a lot of spare time on my hands these days and now spend most of that time trying to find good Kindle book deals for my fellow board members here.

In that pursuit, I (thankfully) discovered your trilogy on amazon a few days ago and posted it here in this thread for my fellow board members to consider adding to their Kindle Kollections - but never in a million years did I think that that would actually bring about _you, the author,_ joining us on this forum/board/whateveritscalled. I am so thrilled!!! Thrilled to meet you!! And thrilled to have you join us here!! (Woo-hoo!!)

Thank You! And Welcome! I am seeing a lot of *very* positive feedback for your book(s) here. I sampled the first one and can't wait to dig into it. I'm a sucker for a good sample, so I'll most likely purchase all three in your series, especially since this series of yours sounds like my kind of entertainment!

Warm Regards,
Alexia (aka "Xia")

Edited to add:
Just to be clear, and for anyone's reference, this is the first book in the series being discussed here and in previous posts (and currently only $4 per book):


----------



## BrassMan

...I (thankfully) discovered your trilogy on amazon a few days ago and posted it here in this thread for my fellow board members to consider adding to their Kindle Kollections - but never in a million years did I think that that would actually bring about _you, the author,_ joining us on this forum/board/whateveritscalled. I am so thrilled!!! Thrilled to meet you!! And thrilled to have you join us here!! (Woo-hoo!!)

Thank You! And Welcome! I am seeing a lot of *very* positive feedback for your book(s) here. I sampled the first one and can't wait to dig into it. I'm a sucker for a good sample, so I'll most likely purchase all three in your series, especially since this series of yours sounds like my kind of entertainment!

Warm Regards,
Alexia (aka "Xia")

Edited to add:
Just to be clear, and for anyone's reference, this is the first book in the series being discussed here and in previous posts (and currently only $4 per book):










[/quote]

Thank you so much, Xia. How extraordinarily kind of you. This is such a warm, joyful community--helpful, gracious, and plain fun to be around! I've seen the encouraging feedback also, though I am waiting for someone to actually finish volume 1 to see if the initial enthusiasm carries through. I mean the books to be entertaining, and I hope that's what readers conclude. Perhaps we will both find out.

I have made many lovely friends thanks to the internet. Some of them are writers, and I think I will invite one to join us here, if that's all right. She and I are not only writers; we love books, all kinds of books, and we like meeting new people. I think she would enjoy being here as much as I have!


----------



## Lizzy

> Thank you so much, Xia. How extraordinarily kind of you. This is such a warm, joyful community--helpful, gracious, and plain fun to be around! I've seen the encouraging feedback also, though I am waiting for someone to actually finish volume 1 to see if the initial enthusiasm carries through. I mean the books to be entertaining, and I hope that's what readers conclude. Perhaps we will both find out.
> 
> I have made many lovely friends thanks to the internet. Some of them are writers, and I think I will invite one to join us here, if that's all right. She and I are not only writers; we love books, all kinds of books, and we like meeting new people. I think she would enjoy being here as much as I have!


Hi Mr BrassMan. I just bought all three of your books and i'll start reading the first one tomorrow after i finish the one i'm reading now. They look like their gonna be real good. Thanks. 

.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

gertiekindle said:


> After a lovely Thanksgiving dinner, somehow we got onto the subject of Gone With The Wind. I pulled Little Gertie out of her bag and checked the Kindle Store. Yes, it's been Kindlized, and at the bargain price of $4.00.
> 
> There are two other editions, $8.09 and $6.39, but this is the latest one.


Sorry if anyone else has mentioned this, but it's FREE at feedbooks.com


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Sorry if anyone else has mentioned this, but it's FREE at feedbooks.com


Yes, someone already told me and gave me a good clue for telling if a book is free or not. If it's been published by several different publishers, it's probably free somewhere.

Thanks for posting this again. It's good information for all the new members on this board.


----------



## BrassMan

Lizzy said:


> Hi Mr BrassMan. I just bought all three of your books and i'll start reading the first one tomorrow after i finish the one i'm reading now. They look like their gonna be real good. Thanks.
> 
> .


Now I'm starting to get seriously embarrassed. You all are just too nice, too enthusiastic. I guess as long as you really enjoy the books, then it's all right. If you don't, I think I'll owe you a refund. If you have the nerve to ask, I have the nerve to pay.

Thanks, Lizzy!

Al
DistantCousin.net


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Al, is it alright if I announce what we discussed?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Al, is it alright if I announce what we discussed?
> 
> Betsy


I hope it is alright I am so excited!   I don't think he would mind, he is excited too and thinks it will be fun.

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it

Xia said:


> This book is the first in a series of four, all of which are available in Kindle format, this one is currently the lowest priced one however...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Briar King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> by Greg Keyes
> *$3.99*
> Average review: *~4.5 Stars*


I met the author when the book came out in paperback. I just happended to be in the mall bookstore (ok I'm always in the mall bookstore LOL- Ok used to be pre kindle) and he was sitting at a table with a stack of books all by himself. Got to talking and I purchased the book and got his autograph. He was a real nice guy to talk to. The book is still sitting on my shelf waiting to be read because I like to keep my signed books pristine so now that its on Kindle I should get it and read it.

theresam


----------



## BrassMan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Al, is it alright if I announce what we discussed?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, ma'am!

///Al


----------



## Steph H

Well one of y'all better announce it, if you're gonna tease us like that...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Steph H said:


> Well one of y'all better announce it, if you're gonna tease us like that...


Bet...sy where are you? I will send her a PM.

Linda


----------



## Atunah

I'm with her  . Leave us dangling like that....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Be patient a little longer. I just put out an APB on Betsy...   It will be worth the wait.

Linda


----------



## ScrappingForever

Okay. I'll just keep refreshing the screen and waiting.

(Drumming fingers on the table while waiting....)


----------



## katiekat1066

LOL 
It's nice to know that I'm not the only one that keeps coming back to this thread to find out what's going on!

<waiting with bated breath>

Katiekat


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh, I'm over a hundred posts now! Woo-hooo! 

(Still drumming fingers.....)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, I had to do some stuff with my husband!  Darn non Kindleboarders!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anyway, here it is!

Al has agreed to be the next in our Book Club Series with Authors!  Starting in early March!!!!

Hoooraaaayyyyy  Al!

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh yaay! That's great news! 

Thanks Al! Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We've made an official announcement in the Book Club thread, but I'll post it here, too!!!!!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!
> 
> We've got a new addition to our Book Club series "Book Clubs with Authors"!
> 
> Al Past, aka "Brassman" here on Kindleboards, has agreed to lead our 2nd Book Club with Author (need a catchier name!), beginning in early March!
> 
> Al's book is Distant Cousin. Here's a review by one of our moderators, Linda Cannon-Mott:
> "I am so into Al Past's book that I have my Kindle in one hand and am typing with the other."
> 
> Here's a link to Al's book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!
> 
> Thanks to Al for agreeing to this! Let's all be really nice to Al and not scare him off!!!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Atunah

That's fantastic. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Suzanne

Oh, that's great! I'm looking forward to it. And I have the book already!


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyway, here it is!
> 
> Al has agreed to be the next in our Book Club Series with Authors! Starting in early March!!!!
> 
> Hoooraaaayyyyy Al!
> 
> Betsy


HUZZ--waahh?

You men I _haven't_ won ten million dollars?

*writes Pete Townsend a rubber check to cover Pete's travel expenses*

Great.


----------



## BrassMan

_I am so into Al Past's book that I have my Kindle in one hand and am typing with the other_.

What a picture! LOL!

_Let's all be really nice to Al and not scare him off!!!_

That's not likely, but you should know that I'm practically a hermit, with only cows for neighbors as far as the eye can see, and I only go into the settlement for provisions when absolutely necessary. On the other hand, I'd die without my internet connection, and even if I did, I'd still miss you guys. What a bunch!

Cheers,
Al
DistantCousin.net


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow! Another author to discuss with.  Let's see.  Outlander has about 40 chapters, eight weeks (glad we're starting a week earlier), should take us to the beginning of March.  In Her Name is starting February, about six weeks, right Mike?  My book club at the school, also.

Whew, can just about squeeze everything in if I barely sleep and stay out of WalMart.  Worth it.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> Wow! Another author to discuss with. Let's see. Outlander has about 40 chapters, eight weeks (glad we're starting a week earlier), should take us to the beginning of March. In Her Name is starting February, about six weeks, right Mike? My book club at the school, also.
> 
> Whew, can just about squeeze everything in if I barely sleep and stay out of WalMart. Worth it.


Just another way your Kindle saves you money, it keeps you out of stores.  I used to shop on the weekends, now I stay home and read on my Kindle.


----------



## BrassMan

I'm learning how to navigate Kindleboards!

Does anyone have this particular problem?










Al
DistantCousin.net


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LOL Al!  

Linda


----------



## bkworm8it

That's way cool!  I've added it to my calendar and have a sample to i'm ready to download as the time gets closer (i've already spent my allotment this month.... unless some kind person gives me an amazon gift cert!)

teresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

bkworm8it said:


> That's way cool! I've added it to my calendar and have a sample to i'm ready to download as the time gets closer (i've already spent my allotment this month.... unless some kind person gives me an amazon gift cert!)
> 
> teresam


I am over halfway, a great book. I had started another book and planned to read the sample of Distant Cousin. Read it, bought the book and been reading ever since.

Linda


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am over halfway, a great book. I had started another book and planned to read the sample of Distant Cousin. Read it, bought the book and been reading ever since.
> 
> Linda


Linda: What book are you reading?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> Linda: What book are you reading?


Distan Cousin Anne, I guess my post was unclear.  This will be one of our bookclub's in March lead by Al Past, the author.

Linda


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Distan Cousin Anne, I guess my post was unclear.  This will be one of our bookclub's in March lead by Al Past, the author.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda  I will have to check it out


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Anne said:


> Thank you Distan Cousin Linda


LOL Anne.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Distan Cousin Anne, I guess my post was unclear.  This will be one of our bookclub's in March lead by Al Past, the author.
> 
> Linda


ROTFL   I am going to take a nap. I am making absolutely no sense here "Distant Cousin Anne" which should have been Distant Cousin, Anne


----------



## Anne

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ROTFL   I am going to take a nap. I am making absolutely no sense here "Distant Cousin Anne" which should have been Distant Cousin, Anne


LOL I realized that after I re-read the post. I need to go take a nap too


----------



## Guest

*eats, shoots and leaves*


----------



## meljackson

I didn't see this one mentioned: Blue Water by A. Manette Ansay. It's 1.25. I haven't read it yet so can't say if it's any good. Sorry I can't do the book link.









_added! Betsy_

Melissa


----------



## Xia

Note: Although this author has written several novels (as indicated in a review below) this does appear to be a stand alone piece, rather than part of a series. However, I could be wrong.











_*Skeletons at the Feast







*_
by Chris Bohjalian
*$4.50*
Average amazon customer review: *~4.5 Stars* (out of 5)

*From Publishers Weekly*
In his 12th novel, Bohjalian (The Double Bind) paints the brutal landscape of Nazi Germany as German refugees struggle westward ahead of the advancing Russian army. Inspired by the unpublished diary of a Prussian woman who fled west in 1945, the novel exhumes the ruin of spirit, flesh and faith that accompanied thousands of such desperate journeys. Prussian aristocrat Rolf Emmerich and his two elder sons are sent into battle, while his wife flees with their other children and a Scottish POW who has been working on their estate. Before long, they meet up with Uri Singer, a Jewish escapee from an Auschwitz-bound train, who becomes the group's protector. In a parallel story line, hundreds of Jewish women shuffle west on a gruesome death march from a concentration camp. Bohjalian presents the difficulties confronting both sets of travelers with carefully researched detail and an unflinching eye, but he blinks when creating the Emmerichs, painting them as untainted by either their privileged status, their indoctrination by the Nazi Party or their adoration of Hitler. Although most of the characters lack complexity, Bohjalian's well-chosen descriptions capture the anguish of a tragic era and the dehumanizing desolation wrought by war. (May) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._

*Amazon customer review:*
Chris Bohjalian has written his finest novel to date, set against the brutal, waning days of World War II in Eastern Germany. The Soviet Army is advancing through Poland, and ahead of it a small, thrown-together group of refugees, begin a long, arduous trek ahead of the Russians, trugging across the devastation of the smoldering Third Reich. Concentration camps, death marches, brutal Nazis, POWs, broken families, rampaging Russian soldiers, and terrified refugees. Ordinary people doing extraordinary things, all humbled by the bitter January cold. Yet, in the midst of this gutwrenching carnage, the author writes of new-found love, tender family moments, bonding friendships, resiliency, and hope. Above all - hope. Skeletons at the Feast, is Bohjalian's masterpiece. The power of the narrative will stay with the reader long after this book is put on the shelf. Inspired by an actual World War II diary the author read, it will stand as one of the best novels ever written about one of the most brutal periods in history.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lee

Revolutionary Road by Richard Yates

Kindle Price: $1.75

This is a novel from 1961 which is being made into a movie starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet.

Amazon.com Review
The rediscovery and rejuvenation of Richard Yates's 1961 novel Revolutionary Road is due in large part to its continuing emotional and moral resonance for an early 21st-century readership. April and Frank Wheeler are a young, ostensibly thriving couple living with their two children in a prosperous Connecticut suburb in the mid-1950s. However, like the characters in John Updike's similarly themed Couples, the self-assured exterior masks a creeping frustration at their inability to feel fulfilled in their relationships or careers. Frank is mired in a well-paying but boring office job and April is a housewife still mourning the demise of her hoped-for acting career. Determined to identify themselves as superior to the mediocre sprawl of suburbanites who surround them, they decide to move to France where they will be better able to develop their true artistic sensibilities, free of the consumerist demands of capitalist America. As their relationship deteriorates into an endless cycle of squabbling, jealousy and recriminations, their trip and their dreams of self-fulfillment are thrown into jeopardy.

Yates's incisive, moving, and often very funny prose weaves a tale that is at once a fascinating period piece and a prescient anticipation of the way we live now. Many of the cultural motifs seem quaintly dated--the early-evening cocktails, Frank's illicit lunch breaks with his secretary, the way Frank isn't averse to knocking April around when she speaks out of turn--and yet the quiet desperation at thwarted dreams reverberates as much now as it did years ago. Like F. Scott Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby, this novel conveys, with brilliant erudition, the exacting cost of chasing the American dream. --Jane Morris, Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Lizzy

Hi. I dont know if anybody would be interested in this or not but i found it for a penney on Amazon. Its a big file and it has alot of stuff in it that you can see if you go to the page. Anyway i just wanted to try to contribute something to the board so here it is.

Myths And Legends Of Our Own Land



















Amazon Description:

It is unthinkingly said and often, that America is not old enough to have developed a legendary era, for such an era grows backward as a nation grows forward. No little of the charm of European travel is ascribed to the glamour that history and fable have flung around old churches, castles, and the favored haunts of tourists, and the Rhine and Hudson are frequently compared, to the prejudice of the latter, not because its scenery lacks in loveliness or grandeur, but that its beauty has not been humanized by love of chivalry or faerie, as that of the older stream has been. Yet the record of our country's progress is of deep import, and as time goes on the figures seen against the morning twilight of our history will rise to more commanding stature, and the mists of legend will invest them with a softness or glory that shall make reverence for them spontaneous and deep. Washington hurling the stone across the Potomac may live as the Siegfried of some Western saga, and Franklin invoking the lightnings may be the Loki of our mythology. The bibliography of American legends is slight, and these tales have been gathered from sources the most diverse: records, histories, newspapers, magazines, oral narrative-in every case reconstructed. The pursuit of them has been so long that a claim may be set forth for some measure of completeness.

But, whatever the episodes of our four historic centuries may furnish to the poet, painter, dramatist, or legend-building idealist of the future, it is certain that we are not devoid of myth and folk-lore. Some characters, prosaic enough, perhaps, in daily life, have impinged so lightly on society before and after perpetrating their one or two great deeds, that they have already become shadowy and their achievements have acquired a color of the supernatural....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for posting Lizzy, I will check it out.

Linda


----------



## koland

Haven't read this one, but at a penny, might as well buy it just for the curiosity factor. About 1 MB in size, it looks like a decent history of the myths and legends of the US.



MYTHS AND LEGENDS OF OUR OWN LAND (Kindle Edition)
by Charles M. Skinner


----------



## koland

$3.91

Wisdom of Our Fathers: Lessons and Letters from Daughters and Sons
by Tim Russert


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lizzy said:


> Hi. I dont know if anybody would be interested in this or not but i found it for a penney on Amazon. Its a big file and it has alot of stuff in it that you can see if you go to the page. Anyway i just wanted to try to contribute something to the board so here it is.
> 
> Myths And Legends Of Our Own Land


I bought this one last week, but didn't think to post it. Thanks for doing that, Lizzy. It looks interesting.


----------



## katiekat1066

Thanks for the link, this one looks really interesting.  For 1 cent I couldn't pass it up!  I think I'll keep this one for when I'm bored with everything else or just want a quick read (most of the sections look fairly short.

Katiekat


----------



## CS

24 cents.

Seems like a cool, entertaining set of short stories from what I've read so far.

Check out a sample if you're unsure.


----------



## sebat

gertiekindle said:


> I bought this one last week, but didn't think to post it. Thanks for doing that, Lizzy. It looks interesting.


You get 3 lashes with a wet noodle. 

Here's the noodle, you can beat me, too. 

I also bought this last week and failed to post it.


----------



## marianneg

sebat said:


> You get 3 lashes with a wet noodle.
> 
> Here's the noodle, you can beat me, too.
> 
> I also bought this last week and failed to post it.


Add me to the noodle lineup - bought it yesterday


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> OK, that is it for me until I can get more change for Coinstar or I get gift cards for Amazon for Christmas... I bought 2 more bargains here today and now am out of book money!


*I bought 4 and I have three more pages of this thread to read *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sebat, Marianner, it's nice to have you in the doghouse with me.

Maybe I can redeems us with this 80 cent find.











Not sure what it's a collection of, but I'm finding it amusing and sometimes strange.


----------



## sebat

chynared21 said:


> *I bought 4 and I have three more pages of this thread to read *


You are doing good. The first time I went through it, I bought 2 for me, 4 for my husband and picked up 8 samples. I still haven't looked at the samples. I'm afraid to!


----------



## chynared21

sebat said:


> You are doing good. The first time I went through it, I bought 2 for me, 4 for my husband and picked up 8 samples. I still haven't looked at the samples. I'm afraid to!


*LOL, thank goodness it was mostly chatter the last 3 pages otherwise I would have gone 1-click happy.

OT...speaking of 1-click, for the 4 books that I bought, I had to choose a CC and billing address each time even though my 1-click is on. Annoying since I haven't made any changes. I'm hoping it's only a hiccup or I will find myself getting frustrated at having to do that each time I buy a book.*


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am over halfway, a great book. I had started another book and planned to read the sample of Distant Cousin. Read it, bought the book and been reading ever since.
> 
> Linda


I'm over halfway through Distant Cousin as well, and am loving it! There is no doubt I'll be buying the other two books as well. Which is the next one?

And how wonderful to have the author as part of our group!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm over halfway through Distant Cousin as well, and am loving it! There is no doubt I'll be buying the other two books as well. Which is the next one?
> 
> And how wonderful to have the author as part of our group!


Songbird I finished it last night, what a great read!! The next one is Distant Cousin :Repatriation. I am very excited about bookklub participation with authors on the boards.

Linda


----------



## Lizzy

SongbirdVB said:


> I'm over halfway through Distant Cousin as well, and am loving it! There is no doubt I'll be buying the other two books as well. Which is the next one?
> 
> And how wonderful to have the author as part of our group!


The next one i think is Repatriation and its even better than the first if thats possible. I started the third book Reincarnation this morning and its starting out really good to. This is a great trilogy!!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Songbird I finished it last night, what a great read!! The next one is Distant Cousin :Repatriation. I am very excited about bookklub participation with authors on the boards.
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda and Lizzy. I'm pretty sure I'll be finishing the first one tonight and will one-click Repatriation immediately thereafter.


----------



## Angela

CS said:


> 24 cents.
> 
> Seems like a cool, entertaining set of short stories from what I've read so far.
> 
> Check out a sample if you're unsure.


The full version of this book Miraculous Journeys through London







, contains 20 short stories and is still bargain priced at $4.79. There was no image available.


----------



## CS

Angela said:


> The full version of this book Miraculous Journeys through London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , contains 20 short stories and is still bargain priced at $4.79. There was no image available.


Wow. Certainly odd. I don't know whether to feel gypped by the strange dual listing or happy that there's more of where this came from if I like the first six stories.


----------



## CS

koland said:


> Haven't read this one, but at a penny, might as well buy it just for the curiosity factor. About 1 MB in size, it looks like a decent history of the myths and legends of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> MYTHS AND LEGENDS OF OUR OWN LAND (Kindle Edition)
> by Charles M. Skinner


Thanks. I ended up buying this too. Even if there is a free version out there (and I'm not sure that there is), I'll gladly pay 1 cent for the convenience since everything seems formatted really well.


----------



## Angela

CS said:


> Wow. Certainly odd. I don't know whether to feel gypped by the strange dual listing or happy that there's more of where this came from if I like the first six stories.


I prefer to think of it as an almost free sample!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I like Dick Francis mysteries. Found one on Kindle before I joined Kindleboards, so I didn't think to post it until now. Here it is. $3.50.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie! I bought that one too and didn't think to post it! Here's one I discovered through another thread in the Book Corner:

Stephen R. Donaldson only has a few of his books Kindled, but I notice one is a bargain book at $2.95











DISCLAIMER: I've not read it, but the posters in the other thread liked the books of his they'd read... 

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks

Two Science Fiction Classics; 







and 







are only 35 cents each.


----------



## sebat

ScottBooks said:


> Two Science Fiction Classics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are only 35 cents each.


Thanks for the post. DH was happy to get some new books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Two more by Heinlein, don't think these have been mentioned before, at least not lately!



















Betsy


----------



## Angela

Here is a light humerous read for .99


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two more by Heinlein, don't think these have been mentioned before, at least not lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Must have missed those before. He had to have them too.


----------



## sebat

All 18 books in one volume for 80 cents!


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Two more by Heinlein, don't think these have been mentioned before, at least not lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I only have $1.29 left... these are too rich for my blood!!


----------



## sebat

.75 cents


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> .75 cents


Now there is one in my price range!


----------



## sebat

Angela said:


> Now there is one in my price range!


It's one of my favorite movies and old tv shows. I'm interested to read the book.


----------



## Angela

sebat said:


> It's one of my favorite movies and old tv shows. I'm interested to read the book.


Same here. I am so glad you found that one! Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Fortunately, I didn't want ALL the bargain books today, but I did get four.


----------



## koland

sebat said:


> All 18 books in one volume for 80 cents!


Not all one volume, but these and more for free: http://www.feedbooks.com/author/245


----------



## Suzanne

Angela, I don't know anything about this book, but the price is just about right for you!


----------



## Angela

Suzanne said:


> Angela, I don't know anything about this book, but the price is just about right for you!


Thanks, Suzanne. I think I downloaded that one yesterday?? I read on another thread that Dori had just finished it and she said it had a lot of typos and editing errors... but for the price I might try and read through it anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found this in historical fiction. It looks interesting; sort of a cross between A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court and Daughter of Time (Josephine Tey). The price is right, too. $3.18











I'm putting this on my list for 1/1/09.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Angela said:


> Here is a light humerous read for .99


Angela, Thank you for this! Did you know they made this into a Disney movie that starred Sean Connery (1959 I think?) I think that's when I forst fell in love with him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

M*A*S*H* is a hysterically funny book, and there was a whole series but only the first one is on Kindle. (MASH goes to Maine, MASH goes to Hollywood, MASH goes to San Francisco). That's a great bargain book, and I've downloaded it, thanks!

In honor of the death today of Deep Throat, Mark Felt, here's a bargain book recommendation:








$3.95

Betsy


----------



## Angela

luvmy4brats said:


> Angela, Thank you for this! Did you know they made this into a Disney movie that starred Sean Connery (1959 I think?) I think that's when I forst fell in love with him.


You are most welcome! Yes, I was so excited when I found that one. I loved that movie and Sean Connery, too!


----------



## BrassMan

[Insert yet another slap of the head; this is beginning to hurt.]

I just realized that the Kindle can handle mp3 files. (I still have yet to get one, so that might have had something to do with it.)

Anyway, fans of Distant Cousin might be interested to know that there is a theme song for the books. It's on the audiobook version of Distant Cousin: Reincarnation. It's a lovely piece, played on the theorbo (yes, I spelled that right), and I'd be happy to send it to anyone interested. It's only 320 kb, and might be two minutes long.

I don't know if an mp3 file can be posted, but if you'll click my email link and let me know you'd like it, I'll send it posthaste. It's free, of course, to all our merry pilgrims!


----------



## koland

Out on the Cutting Edge
by Lawrence Block 
*$2.00*


----------



## ScottBooks

koland said:


> Out on the Cutting Edge
> by Lawrence Block
> *$2.00*


a great book by a great author but, it's number seven in the series. The Matthew Scudder books really need to be read in order. http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/lawrence-block/ Buy this and save it until you've read the first six.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ScottBooks said:


> a great book by a great author but, it's number seven in the series. The Matthew Scudder books really need to be read in order. http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/b/lawrence-block/ Buy this and save it until you've read the first six.


The first one is currently a bargain, though at the high end of our range: $4


----------



## PraiseGod13

Ed McBain - 87th Precinct fans.....  We had mentioned some of these books earlier in our Bargain Books discussion.  Fuzz is still 60 cents.  But, there were two other 87th Precinct books for 95 cents each and a third for $1.25.  I had purchased Fuzz and just finished reading it, so I thought I would go to Amazon and purchase the others....... and they have shot up to $5-$6+ each.  AARGH!!  Another case of my waiting too long and thinking that the price would stay where it was.  So, be sure to check the prices before you do the magical One Click purchase.


----------



## koland

PraiseGod13 said:


> Ed McBain - 87th Precinct fans..... We had mentioned some of these books earlier in our Bargain Books discussion. Fuzz is still 60 cents. But, there were two other 87th Precinct books for 95 cents each and a third for $1.25. I had purchased Fuzz and just finished reading it, so I thought I would go to Amazon and purchase the others....... and they have shot up to $5-$6+ each. AARGH!! Another case of my waiting too long and thinking that the price would stay where it was. So, be sure to check the prices before you do the magical One Click purchase.


Always a good idea - also, check the invoice when it arrives via email. Some tried to grab Flood when free, but clicked after it changed at Amazon's end and were charged the 2.95 it "shot up to", rather than the 0.00 displayed on screen. Kindle book prices are much more volatile than their regular store, where prices generally only change at the "end" of the day (although even that is not set in stone, but at least there you can see the price on the order page).

Both of the Heinlein bargain books are back to the $6 range now - I only grabbed one and missed the other...


----------



## drenee

Lucy Sullivan is getting married went from .24 to 8.76.


----------



## LDB

I got Fuzz for 60 cents and made the same mistake on the other McBains.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Lucy Sullivan is getting married went from .24 to 8.76.


Glad I got that one at .24. It was a good read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

For fans of the Outlander series:

Just a heads up. Dragonfly in Amber (Book 2) is $3.75 and Voyager (Book 3) is $4.00


----------



## Cowgirl

luvmy4brats said:


> For fans of the Outlander series:
> 
> Just a heads up. Dragonfly in Amber (Book 2) is $3.75 and Voyager (Book 3) is $4.00


I ordered the both of them...great price!


----------



## LDB

I have the impression this topic is for under $5 and if so this fits. If there isn't a specific price ceiling it fits or if the ceiling is lower it still fits based on the great writing and quantity of material provided for a reasonable price.

Sherlock Holmes and more


----------



## bkworm8it

luvmy4brats said:


> Angela, Thank you for this! Did you know they made this into a Disney movie that starred Sean Connery (1959 I think?) I think that's when I forst fell in love with him.


I loved this show, and Sean is sooo handsome in it! I think I found a DVD copy and purchased it!

Theresam


----------



## Micdiddy

LDB said:


> I have the impression this topic is for under $5 and if so this fits. If there isn't a specific price ceiling it fits or if the ceiling is lower it still fits based on the great writing and quantity of material provided for a reasonable price.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes and more


Also if you don't care about formatting you could get all his works for free on sites such as Gutenberg.


----------



## Xia

luvmy4brats said:


> For fans of the Outlander series:
> 
> Just a heads up. Dragonfly in Amber (Book 2) is $3.75 and Voyager (Book 3) is $4.00


Well, shoot ... I wasn't even a fan yet. But I was hoping to participate in the upcoming book club for Outlander (and I did snag that one when it was cheap) ... and since EVERY SINGLE BOOK that gets posted in this thread jumps waaaaaaaay up in price (just like BJ said) within a day or two ... I just had to 'one click' both o' those you posted, luv, so I could get in on 'em while the gettin' was, well, on sale. 

Thank you, luvmy4brats!

-X-


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Smart move, yes, it bears reminding, the prices do go up occasionally on these good deals, so get 'em while they're hot!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

If you like to read Sue Grafton, T is for Trespass is now $2.98.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

luvmy4brats said:


> For fans of the Outlander series:
> 
> Just a heads up. Dragonfly in Amber (Book 2) is $3.75 and Voyager (Book 3) is $4.00


Thanks Luv, I got them both also! 

Linda


----------



## LDB

Micdiddy said:


> Also if you don't care about formatting you could get all his works for free on sites such as Gutenberg.


That's true but to get everything including some that are not Sherlock Holmes in one package with good formatting seemed more of a bargain at $4.79 than cobbling it together for free.


----------



## Lizzy

LDB said:


> That's true but to get everything including some that are not Sherlock Holmes in one package with good formatting seemed more of a bargain at $4.79 than cobbling it together for free.


For under 5 dollars its a great way to go even though you can get alot of the stuff for free because the collection takes up one line on your home page insted of a few pages getting them free.


----------



## Elijsha

i just picked up The Count of Monte Cristo, for .95c frist time reading it. just got off the boat  

im reading it off my kindle though through mobipocket


----------



## Susan M

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet (I did not read the entire thread yet)

Sue Grafton's T is for Trespass











is available for $2.58

This is much cheaper than her other books available for Kindle.


----------



## paisley

Susan--Thanks for mentioning that. I've never read any of Sue Grafton's work, but for $2.58, I snagged it. 

The thought of reading A-S is overwhelming, though. I'll just jump into T when I get a chance. I might not get some of the history between the characters, but so be it. I'm sure it's fairly stand-alone, right?


----------



## tecwritr

Sue Grafton is one of my favorite authors.  J. D. Robb, Faye and Johnathan Kellerman, and Michael Connelly are others that I read.  I'm starting to discover that the more "series" type authors you read the quicker you can figure out who done it before the end of the book.  Sue Grafton and J D Robb are NOT in that category.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

paisley said:


> Susan--Thanks for mentioning that. I've never read any of Sue Grafton's work, but for $2.58, I snagged it.
> 
> The thought of reading A-S is overwhelming, though. I'll just jump into T when I get a chance. I might not get some of the history between the characters, but so be it. I'm sure it's fairly stand-alone, right?


The problem with "T" is that it's a complete departure from a regular Grafton book. I've read most of A-S, but I didn't bother to finish T.


----------



## paisley

gertiekindle said:


> The problem with "T" is that it's a complete departure from a regular Grafton book. I've read most of A-S, but I didn't bother to finish T.


Okay, when I read it, I'll keep that in mind--since it might not be the best representation of her work.

My Mom has read a lot Grafton's stuff, mostly via the library. So if nothing else, when I go visit my Mom in April, I can show her my new Kindle for the first time and impress her with an author she's familiar with. ::grin::


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Book 5 in the Outlander series - The fiery Cross is just $4.55


----------



## koland

Scavenger $3.91
by David Morrell

This is a sequel to a recently recommended book (in the Books Recommended) thread: Creepers $6.39

Several of his other novels are also bargain priced, currently:

Burnt Sienna $3.99
Assumed Identity $3.99
Double Image $3.99

His most recent, The Spy Who Came For Christmas, isn't a "bargain" at $9.99, but is in the theme of the current season.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> The problem with "T" is that it's a complete departure from a regular Grafton book. I've read most of A-S, but I didn't bother to finish T.


Yes, it was quite different, and my interest flagged more and more towards the end, but I finished it.

Mike


----------



## megan

I didn't finish T, either. G is for Gumshoe was always my favorite Grafton novel. Does anyone know if she plans to finish the alphabet? I know she has been writing these books for quite awhile (since the 80s, I think).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

megan said:


> I didn't finish T, either. G is for Gumshoe was always my favorite Grafton novel. Does anyone know if she plans to finish the alphabet? I know she has been writing these books for quite awhile (since the 80s, I think).


I like M is for Malice the best. I_ heard_, so take it with a grain of salt, that she does plan to finish the alphabet and when she finishes, she going start with AA, BB, CC, etc.

Grafton was never one of my favorites. I quickly got tired of the long descriptions of Kinsey's road trips. After attempting to read "T," I decided I had had enough and took the whole series to Goodwill.

I much prefer things like Simon Brett's Mrs. Pargeter series (six books) and Larry Karp's Dr. Thomas Purdue series (three books). They're both more mystery/crime/caper than straight mystery, and both (especially Mrs. P.) with a lot of humor. None of them are on Kindle.


----------



## Meemo

LDB said:


> I have the impression this topic is for under $5 and if so this fits. If there isn't a specific price ceiling it fits or if the ceiling is lower it still fits based on the great writing and quantity of material provided for a reasonable price.
> 
> Sherlock Holmes and more


For an even bigger bargain you can get Sherlock Holmes: The Complete Collection (Sherlock Holmes) (Kindle Edition) from Amazon for $.80.


----------



## Xia

I don't know if this would appeal to anyone else, but I couldn't pass it up at this price. (Although it may be slightly out of date for some since it was originally published in 2003.) -Xia-











_*Alpha and Omega: The Search for the Beginning and End of the Universe







*_
by Charles Seife
*$3.39*

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
Did the universe really begin with a bang, and will it end with a whimper? Well-known science journalist Seife gives a comprehensive survey of "theories of everything" from the ancients to the latest discoveries. He explains why some scientists now theorize that the universe may have begun-and may end-with a "big splat," and explains the "ekpyrotic scenario," which says a parallel universe, like a giant membrane, may be floating toward our universe. The recent, highly publicized discovery that the universe is expanding at an ever faster rate seems to support this idea. Another theory of everything that is sure to be encountered more and more frequently in magazines and newspapers is "M-theory," which combines the weird worlds of supersymmetry and string theory. According to supersymmetry, every particle has a twin superpartner endowed with very different properties than familiar subatomic particles. This helps solve the question of where the missing matter in the universe is, since the baryonic particles that we are able to detect make up only 5% of the total. String theory postulates the existence of membranes unimaginably minuscule and curled up in multiple dimensions. Seife also explains how large-scale projects in Louisiana and other sites are aimed at detecting gravity waves, one of the holy grails in science. In an appendix, he lays odds on which scientists look destined to win a Nobel Prize for their discoveries and the areas of research that we will probably see in tomorrow's headlines. In short, Seife provides lucid explanations of very complicated topics for the science buff or well-rounded general reader.
_Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc. _

*From Booklist*
Science journalist Seife's narrative about the fundamentals of cosmology will appeal both to readers basically oblivious to the subject and those who keep up with it--from the grandstands of popular science literature, at least. This dual appeal stems from the author's exceptional clarity and the convulsions-shaking cosmology in recent years. Supernovae hunters who look for the exploding stars to fix the rate of the universe's expansion have been startled to discover that the expansion seems to be accelerating, upending the conventional wisdom that it ought to be decelerating. At the subatomic end of the scale, Seife presents the experiments planned by particle physicists to account for such an unexpected result, which verily demands the existence of an as-yet-undiscovered repelling force. Seife's news about conjectures on the space-time frontier and his solid presentation of established phenomena will fulfill any library's need for a readable introduction to scientific knowledge of the universe's origin and destiny. _Gilbert Taylor
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

This one got very mixed amazon customer reviews - looks like most people either loved or hated it&#8230;.











_*All We Ever Wanted Was Everything: A Novel*_
by Janelle Brown
*$2.98* (Hardcover is currently listed on amazon for *$16.47*, the paperback isn't due to be released until May 2009))
Average rating: *~3.5 stars*

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
In Brown's withering Silicon Valley satire, a family wakes up on a June day to realize that patriarch Paul's company has hit the big time with a phenomenal IPO. But instead of rejoicing about being newly rich, the family's three women each find themselves in the throes of a major crisis. Paul has fled with his new amour, who happens to be wife Janice's tennis partner. Desperate housewife Janice discovers the soothing power of the pool boy's drug stash and sinks into addiction and denial. Meanwhile, 20-something daughter Margaret learns the price of living a Hollywood lifestyle on an artsy hipster's budget-gargantuan credit card debt. Finally, 14-year-old Lizzie wades deeper and deeper into a sea of adolescent trouble without an adult to confide in. From the ashes of their California dreams, the three must learn to talk to each other instead of past each other, and build a new, slightly more realistic existence-but not without doses of revenge and hilarity. Brown's hip narrative reads like a sharp, contemporary twist on _The Corrections_. (May) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. _ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chad Winters

Xia said:


> I don't know if this would appeal to anyone else, but I couldn't pass it up at this price. (Although it may be slightly out of date for some since it was originally published in 2003.) -Xia-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Alpha and Omega: The Search for the Beginning and End of the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> by Charles Seife
> *$3.39*


DOH!!! You guys did it too me again!!
As soon as I get one book read....I order 5 more!!


----------



## Xia

Here's one for all you military history buffs&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..











_*Six Frigates: The Epic History of the Founding of the U.S. Navy*_
by Ian W. Toll 
*$3.39* (the paperback is currently listed on amazon for *$11.53*)
Average rating: *~4.5* stars

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
Starred Review. Toll, a former financial analyst and political speechwriter, makes an auspicious debut with this rousing, exhaustively researched history of the founding of the U.S. Navy. The author chronicles the late 18th- and early 19th-century process of building a fleet that could project American power beyond her shores. The ragtag Continental Navy created during the Revolution was promptly dismantled after the war, and it wasn't until 1794-in the face of threats to U.S. shipping from England, France and the Barbary states of North Africa-that Congress authorized the construction of six frigates and laid the foundation for a permanent navy. A cabinet-level Department of the Navy followed in 1798. The fledgling navy quickly proved its worth in the Quasi War against France in the Caribbean, the Tripolitan War with Tripoli and the War of 1812 against the English. In holding its own against the British, the U.S. fleet broke the British navy's "sacred spell of invincibility," sparked a "new enthusiasm for naval power" in the U.S. and marked the maturation of the American navy. Toll provides perspective by seamlessly incorporating the era's political and diplomatic history into his superlative single-volume narrative-a must-read for fans of naval history and the early American Republic. (Oct.) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved. _

*From Booklist*
Not confined to sea battles, Toll's history of the U.S. Navy's formative decades, from the mid-1790s to the War of 1812, rounds out affairs by anchoring the nascent navy to its financial supports. Navies are not inexpensive, and the costs of building and maintaining ships appear lightly but persistently in Toll's narrative. It centers on the first vessels purpose-built for the navy, the half-dozen frigates of which the USSConstitution moored in Boston today is the last survivor. Besides money, their construction involved politics; the Federalists favored the naval program (creating the Department of the Navy in 179, while Jefferson's parsimonious Republicans were more diffident. Toll is as insightful about the essential domestic and diplomatic background as he is with his dramatizations of the naval engagements of the new navy, which produced a crop of national heroes such as Stephen Decatur. The maritime strategy and the highly developed sense of officers' honor, which influenced where particular battles occurred, emerge clearly in this fluent account. Vibrant and comprehensive, Toll makes an impressive debut. _Gilbert Taylor
Copyright © American Library Association. All rights reserved_


----------



## CS

X!!! Welcome back. We missed you.


----------



## Xia

Chad Winters said:


> DOH!!! You guys did it too me again!!
> As soon as I get one book read....I order 5 more!!


Ha! Yes, I know what you mean! The prices seem to shoot back up again so fast these days that I now have to snag a book right away, rather than waiting. I'm still kicking myself for missing out on a few books _that I posted in this thread_; I didn't realize the prices were going to back up so soon and so I waited a day or two too long and missed out as a result. So, now I buy it right off. When combined with the free downloads, I'm collecting them faster than I can read them! But I ain't complaining!! 

Regards,
Xia


----------



## drenee

I downloaded three or four of Dale Alderman's books.  .80 each, quick easyy reads, and really funny.  Gave me a good chuckle in everyone one of them.  
deb


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> X!!! Welcome back. We missed you.


Aw, shucks, CS! I didn't even think anyone would notice my absence. How very kind of you to welcome me back! 

I hope you're enjoying the holidays!

-X-


----------



## Xia

According to fantasticfiction, this is book #4 in the *Aurora Teagarden  * series. I don't know if these books can be read out of order or not, as I'm not at all familiar with them or the author. But I figured I'd list it here regardless since I've noticed that she has many fans of her work on this board and this looks like a pretty good price........











_*The Julius House*_
by Charlaine Harris
*$2.24* (the _paperback_ is currently listed on amazon for $7.99)
*~4.5* stars

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
In this best of the series to date, Aurora (Roe) Teagarden, the former librarian returned to her roots in Lawrenceton, Ga., marries Martin Bartell, the rich, secretive and charismatic businessman she met in Three Bedrooms, One Corpse (1994). For their home, Martin buys the house once occupied by T.C. Julius, his terminally ill wife Hope and their teenage daughter. Six years earlier, the Julius family had disappeared without a trace, leaving only Hope's mother in the garage apartment. Martin lets the apartment to an old Vietnam buddy, Shelby Youngblood, and his wife Angel, who seem suspiciously like bodyguards to Roe. As questions about Martin's past and present disturb her newfound happiness, Roe determines to solve the Julius family mystery, enlisting Angel's help. A vicious attack and a stunning discovery lead the two women to New Orleans and a dramatic set of answers to puzzles old and new. The author's brisk, upbeat style keeps tension simmering under the everyday surface, while Roe's inclination to girlish chatter (a trial in earlier works) is restrained. 
_Copyright 1995 Reed Business Information, Inc. _

*From Library Journal*
Aurora Teagarden, who gave up librarianship when she inherited money, marries the handsome businessman she met in Three Bedrooms, One Corpse (LJ 3/1/94). They settle down in his wedding gift to her: the so-called Julius house, named for the family who disappeared from it six years earlier. Aurora eventually discovers what really happened; unfortunately, she also uncovers a few unsavory things about her husband. Suspense sprouts from tiny seeds planted early on, and the tensions of a new marriage and an old mystery provide much fertilizer. Good reading, augmented by solid characterization and occasional humor.
_Copyright 1995 Reed Business Information, Inc._


----------



## Xia

^^^ Btw, if this series _can_ be read out of order and the above (book #4) is of interest to you than you may also be interested in this one. It's book #3 (according to fantasticfiction) in the same series. Not as good a price as the above, but still a better price than the rest of her Kindle offerings. -X-











by Charlaine Harris
*$4.43*


----------



## CS

*NOTE: The price has increased from $1.00 to $3.99**

The Rescue
By Nicholas Sparks











Price: $1.00 $3.99

Synopsis: Denise Holden's life is a fragile mix of luck and hard work. A single mom of a speech-delayed son, Denise makes ends meet by moving to the small town of Edenton, North Carolina, and working the late shift as a waitress. When Denise crashes her car and her son Kyle flees the accident and disappears into the storm, her only stroke of luck is the quick arrival of Taylor McAden, a volunteer fireman. Taylor's got a knack for fixing people, and he can't help wanting to be involved with Denise beyond the initial rescue of Kyle.

Review Excerpt: This is a page turner book that leaves you with a warm fuzzy feeling and a little faith in people and the power of love. I had never read this type of book before, but now I am an addict. A must read!*


----------



## drenee

Dragonfly in Amber (Kindle Edition)
by Diana Gabaldon (Author)

257 Reviews 
5 star: (202) 
4 star: (31) 
3 star: (13) 
2 star: (4) 
1 star: (7)

See all 257 customer reviews... 
See all 4 discussions...

(257 customer reviews)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digital List Price: $7.99 What's this? 
Print List Price: $7.99 
Kindle Price: $3.75 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet 
You Save: $4.24 (53%)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ScrappingForever

CS said:


> *The Rescue
> By Nicholas Sparks*


I've never read any of his books before, although I did see The Notebook. I've started my morning out right by one-clicking! Thanks CS!


----------



## Cowgirl

Yep...I clicked on The Rescue and it's only 6:30 a.m. in Arizona.  Could be a long day!


----------



## love2read

Thanks for posting The Rescue, I like Nicholas Sparks books. At $1.00 I grabbed that one real fast!

Lynn M


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've never read Nicholas Sparks, but for $1 it's worth a shot.


----------



## Avalon3

gertiekindle said:


> I've never read Nicholas Sparks, but for $1 it's worth a shot.


I've read a few of Nicholas Sparks. My favorites "A Walk to Remember" and a "Bend in the Road". I just downloaded "The Rescue" and I noticed it got good reviews.


----------



## LDB

CS said:


> *The Rescue
> By Nicholas Sparks*


I'm not sure about this one but I think at least 3 of his other works have been made into movies as well. I got this one as it's hard to pass things up for no more than a dollar.


----------



## CS

Wow, lots of love for The Rescue. Glad I could find something that so many people are interested in. 

For $1, I couldn't resist either. I started reading it last night, and it's very good so far.

The only other Nicholas Sparks book I've read was A Walk To Remember, which I also liked a lot.


----------



## SongbirdVB

CS said:


> Wow, lots of love for The Rescue. Glad I could find something that so many people are interested in.
> 
> For $1, I couldn't resist either. I started reading it last night, and it's very good so far.
> 
> The only other Nicholas Sparks book I've read was A Walk To Remember, which I also liked a lot.


I bought it too, also couldn't resist the savings. Although, if it's anything like "Message in a Bottle" I'll spend any savings on Kleenex. Just sayin'.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

CS said:


> *The Rescue
> By Nicholas Sparks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $1.00
> 
> *Synopsis:* Denise Holden's life is a fragile mix of luck and hard work. A single mom of a speech-delayed son, Denise makes ends meet by moving to the small town of Edenton, North Carolina, and working the late shift as a waitress. When Denise crashes her car and her son Kyle flees the accident and disappears into the storm, her only stroke of luck is the quick arrival of Taylor McAden, a volunteer fireman. Taylor's got a knack for fixing people, and he can't help wanting to be involved with Denise beyond the initial rescue of Kyle.
> 
> *Review Excerpt:* This is a page turner book that leaves you with a warm fuzzy feeling and a little faith in people and the power of love. I had never read this type of book before, but now I am an addict. A must read!


Thanks for the tip CS, couldn't pass it up! 
Linda


----------



## koland

Selections from Feast: Food to Celebrate Life

by Nigella Lawson 
Digital List Price: $5.99
Print List Price: $35.00
Kindle Price: $4.79


----------



## BrassMan

That recipe book (I assume it's a recipe book) prompts a question, since I'm still working up to a Kindle. (They don't have any anyway, just now.) Suppose you want to print out a couple recipes. Can you do that? 

Al
aka BrassMan


----------



## koland

mom133d said:


> Book 5 in the Outlander series - The fiery Cross is just $4.55


In addition, these two in the series are an even bigger bargain.




Voyager *$4.00*


Dragonfly in Amber * $3.75*


----------



## koland

BrassMan said:


> That recipe book (I assume it's a recipe book) prompts a question, since I'm still working up to a Kindle. (They don't have any anyway, just now.) Suppose you want to print out a couple recipes. Can you do that?


So far, the only method I've found is to save the recipe as a clipping, then edit that file (using USB cable and computer), then format/print from there.


----------



## Cowgirl

BrassMan said:


> That recipe book (I assume it's a recipe book) prompts a question, since I'm still working up to a Kindle. (They don't have any anyway, just now.) Suppose you want to print out a couple recipes. Can you do that?
> 
> Al
> aka BrassMan


I was thinking the exact same thing. Not sure how a cookbook would work on the kindle..I love the pictures of the food!!!


----------



## bkworm8it

I haven't read anything by Nicholas Sparks but did love the move the notebook. I've downloaded this one since it's $1.00.  Anyone see the Notebook and read the book? Does the book add more to it?

thanks

theresam


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am reading Outlander for the first time, how many are there in the series?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## ScrappingForever

There's 6 so far, Linda, if I'm remembering correctly. The next one should be out in Fall 2009 with probably another following that. It usually takes her about 3 years in between books, tho. Hate that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScrappingForever said:


> There's 6 so far, Linda, if I'm remembering correctly. The next one should be out in Fall 2009 with probably another following that. It usually takes her about 3 years in between books, tho. Hate that.


Thanks Jan, I have 2 more that I snagged on bargain books. Guess I may as well get 4 & 5 or was it 5 & 6  while they are cheap. Are all of them good, I know with some series I've read they loose some of their uummph?

Linda


----------



## BrassMan

ScrappingForever said:


> There's 6 so far, Linda, if I'm remembering correctly. The next one should be out in Fall 2009 with probably another following that. It usually takes her about 3 years in between books, tho. Hate that.


Some authors really crack along. Dickens was famous for that. My first volume (Distant Cousin) took me 20 years, all but one thinking. The second and third took about a year each. (I'm retired now, which may give me an advantage.) The fourth has taken two years so far. My wife, who's my first reader, keeps demanding more, faster! I figure early to mid 2009 might do it.

It's not fair! You guys can read so much faster than I can write!


----------



## ScrappingForever

That's one of the advantages to being self-published, tho. After someone like Diana Galbaldon finishes her writing, the whole editting process takes almost another year. I think 9 mos., she said in one of the updates on her site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks Jan, I have 2 more that I snagged on bargain books. Guess I may as well get 4 & 5 or was it 5 & 6  while they are cheap. Are all of them good, I know with some series I've read they loose some of their uummph?
> 
> Linda


Most people love them all. In order:

Outlander
Dragonfly in Amber
Voyager
Drums of Autumn
Fiery Cross
A Breath of Snow and Ashes

I'm not one of those who love the whole series. Still love Jamie and Claire and I really like ... but that would be a spoiler


Spoiler



Young Ian and I hope the next book features him a lot


. Despite the fact that I'm not happy with DG's style at this point, I will probably get the next book in the Fall. Just can't let Jamie and Claire go on without me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Gertiekindle  
Linda


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Rescue is up to $3.99... I missed out on the $1.00


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> The Rescue is up to $3.99... I missed out on the $1.00


Wow, that was fast. Glad I got it. I don't know when I'll get around to reading it, though.


----------



## Susan M

CS said:


> *The Rescue
> By Nicholas Sparks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $1.00


Oops - I missed this one. It is now up to $3.99 - bummer.


----------



## ScrappingForever

Wow! That was fast!


----------



## Chad Winters

There must be like an automatic amazon trigger when the sales of a book hit a certain surge point they quadruple the price.


----------



## CS

luvmy4brats said:


> The Rescue is up to $3.99... I missed out on the $1.00


I edited my post to reflect the new price.

A definite bummer that it went back up in price so quickly. I'm glad I got it in time.


----------



## Tbarney

I clicked on The Rescue when it was $1.00, about 3 hours ago.  I then checked my email a few minutes ago and I was charged $3.99.  I called KS and they would not give it to me for $1.00.  I could keep it for $3.99 or cancel.  I cancelled, it's the principle of the deal, I thought I was getting it for $1.00.  I asked him if he could see if it was listed at $1.00 earlier today and he said it wasn't.  So he lied, or honestly couldn't see that.  I then emailed them explaining what happened.  Kind of strange.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's what happens:  Some one finds a book cheap.  He or she tells everyone here.  Everyone goes and buys it cheap.  Amazon (or the publisher) says "hey, this book is more popular than we thought, let's put the price up". (Supply and Demand, you know.)

Or that's my theory, anyway. 

Ann


----------



## CS

Tbarney said:


> I clicked on The Rescue when it was $1.00, about 3 hours ago. I then checked my email a few minutes ago and I was charged $3.99. I called KS and they would not give it to me for $1.00. I could keep it for $3.99 or cancel. I cancelled, it's the principle of the deal, I thought I was getting it for $1.00. I asked him if he could see if it was listed at $1.00 earlier today and he said it wasn't. So he lied, or honestly couldn't see that. I then emailed them explaining what happened. Kind of strange.


Really strange.

Honestly, these Amazon price jumps are getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Lotus

I'm pretty sure the Amazon site uses some kind of algorithm for prices. So, if, for example, 20 people view it and 10 buy it, the price goes up.

The price going up with more demand would be opposite to the laws of supply and demand.


----------



## BrassMan

I'm in the dark about prices too, but from maybe a different perspective. I priced the three Distant Cousin books at $5, since Amazon asked me to set them. They turned around and listed them for $4. They've sold pretty well as Kindles, actually, especially since the KindleBoards folks have taken to them, but the price is still the same. I might be able to go to Amazon and change it myself, but I haven't tried. I don't really care: they're nicely priced as it is and I have no desire to squeeze people for more. (If they do go up, someone let me know. I'll raise holy h--l with them!)

Al


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Happily, I one-clicked The Rescue at $1 and that's what my confirmation e-mail shows.  Guess I just timed it right.


----------



## LDB

Tbarney said:


> I clicked on The Rescue when it was $1.00, about 3 hours ago. I then checked my email a few minutes ago and I was charged $3.99.


I clicked when it was $1 and my email shows they correctly charged me $1.


----------



## love2read

Suspicious by Heather Graham

If anyone likes Heather Graham, she had one book for $1.00 right now.



Yay!!! I figured out how to do the link.

Lynn M


----------



## love2read

Hi Betsy, Thanks for doing my links. I was figuring it out at the same time and ended up with double pictures on the post for a minute. Now to go change a few more posts.

Lynn

Missing by Sharon Sala is also $1.00 right now! I really like most of her books.



Also The Healer by Sharon Sala is $3.31 right now!









_added the images and the Kindleboards link. Betsy_

Lynn M


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tbarney said:


> I clicked on The Rescue when it was $1.00, about 3 hours ago. I then checked my email a few minutes ago and I was charged $3.99. I called KS and they would not give it to me for $1.00. I could keep it for $3.99 or cancel. I cancelled, it's the principle of the deal, I thought I was getting it for $1.00. I asked him if he could see if it was listed at $1.00 earlier today and he said it wasn't. So he lied, or honestly couldn't see that. I then emailed them explaining what happened. Kind of strange.


I got it for a $1 also, just checked. Everyone knows they can check their order details under "Manage Your Kindle," too, right? Scroll down to "Your orders and individual charges", find the item you're checking and click on the little plus sign on the left of the item.

Betsy


----------



## LDB

love2read said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Suspicious/dp/B001E28LUY/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230693713&sr=1-21
> 
> Sorry I haven't taken the time to learn to post the picture yet.
> 
> Lynn M


It's very simple. Even I can do it. I don't know if a link like above helps this site but if you use the link maker then it does help so it's worth taking the few minutes to step through it for that reason.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just checked and was charged $1.00. As soon as I saw a Nicholas Sparks book for that price I thought it was wrong so I clicked on it quickly.  Not surprised it's back up in price.


----------



## Anne

CS said:


> *NOTE: The price has increased from $1.00 to $3.99**
> 
> The Rescue
> By Nicholas Sparks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price: $1.00 $3.99
> 
> Synopsis: Denise Holden's life is a fragile mix of luck and hard work. A single mom of a speech-delayed son, Denise makes ends meet by moving to the small town of Edenton, North Carolina, and working the late shift as a waitress. When Denise crashes her car and her son Kyle flees the accident and disappears into the storm, her only stroke of luck is the quick arrival of Taylor McAden, a volunteer fireman. Taylor's got a knack for fixing people, and he can't help wanting to be involved with Denise beyond the initial rescue of Kyle.
> 
> Review Excerpt: This is a page turner book that leaves you with a warm fuzzy feeling and a little faith in people and the power of love. I had never read this type of book before, but now I am an addict. A must read!
> *


*

I was lucky and able to get this book when it was $1.00*


----------



## meljackson

I downloaded The Letter of the Law by Tim Green for 1.00 but before I could get over here to tell everyone it was raised to 3.99. I usually buy all the 1.00 ones I see or hear about over here. It seems like they don't stay that way long.

Melissa


----------



## Micdiddy

Lotus said:


> The price going up with more demand would be opposite to the laws of supply and demand.


Uhm, you're going to have to explain this one.


----------



## MaureenH

Given all your recommendations and the fact that we can't count on prices staying the same, I just for the first time bought 
Distant Cousin, Repatriation and Recarnation by Al Past without reading a sample first. $4 each.

(P.S. it doesn't hurt that the author is an active member here and posted a welcome to me as a new member.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

_Distant Cousin_, at $4, is not only a bargain, but the subject or our 2nd Read It With the Author Book Klub, beginning Mar 9!!!!!

Members here on Kindleboards have given it rave reviews!



As for posting picture/kindleboards links, Harvey has unveiled a new Linkmaker (the old one is still available too.) Check it out at the top of each page by clicking on Link-Maker. It has a built in search feature.

For our new members, if you purchase a book by going to Amazon through one of the links to Amazon at the top and bottom of each page, or by using one of most embedded book links, Kindleboards gets a tiny percentage that helps Harvey keep this amazing place going for us! That's why we update many of the links shown, to add the kindleboards identifier; if you use the Link-Maker, the identifier is added automatically!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _Distant Cousin_, at $4, is not only a bargain, but the subject or our 2nd Read It With the Author Book Klub, beginning Mar 9!!!!!
> 
> Members here on Kindleboards have given it rave reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> As for posting picture/kindleboards links, Harvey has unveiled a new Linkmaker (the old one is still available too.) Check it out at the top of each page by clicking on Link-Maker. It has a built in search feature.
> 
> For our new members, if you purchase a book by going to Amazon through one of the links to Amazon at the top and bottom of each page, or by using one of most embedded book links, Kindleboards gets a tiny percentage that helps Harvey keep this amazing place going for us! That's why we update many of the links shown, to add the kindleboards identifier; if you use the Link-Maker, the identifier is added automatically!
> 
> Betsy


I have read 2 of this triology and give them 5 stars,

Linda


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _Distant Cousin_, at $4, is not only a bargain, but the subject or our 2nd Read It With the Author Book Klub, beginning Mar 9!!!!!
> 
> Members here on Kindleboards have given it rave reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> As for posting picture/kindleboards links, Harvey has unveiled a new Linkmaker (the old one is still available too.) Check it out at the top of each page by clicking on Link-Maker. It has a built in search feature.
> 
> For our new members, if you purchase a book by going to Amazon through one of the links to Amazon at the top and bottom of each page, or by using one of most embedded book links, Kindleboards gets a tiny percentage that helps Harvey keep this amazing place going for us! That's why we update many of the links shown, to add the kindleboards identifier; if you use the Link-Maker, the identifier is added automatically!
> 
> Betsy


I just bought my copy I wanted to get it while its $4


----------



## koland

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Here's what happens: Some one finds a book cheap. He or she tells everyone here. Everyone goes and buys it cheap. Amazon (or the publisher) says "hey, this book is more popular than we thought, let's put the price up". (Supply and Demand, you know.)
> 
> Or that's my theory, anyway.


I think it's more likely that Amazon can set a Sale Price and Quota number in their computer - the lower price stays until sales hit a certain number, then automatically increases. The price you get charged can be different than what is displayed, as it hits the catalog/price book (it doesn't use the displayed price) -- there was one (at least) here who saw the $1 price and was charged $3.99 and I've read comments from others who saw the Free price on Flood and were charged the 2.95 price (and it's recently went up even higher). It does mean that with Kindle books, you really have to jump on any sale prices (which explains a few odd books I've picked up at those free prices, since I clicked before I read the descriptions .. at least, that's my story and I'm sticking to it).


----------



## BrassMan

Anne said:


> I just bought my copy I wanted to get it while its $4


Thanks, Anne, and I hope you enjoy it. But I repeat: if the price changes (especially if it goes up), I wanna hear about it. I'll send 'em a blast!


----------



## Anne

BrassMan said:


> Thanks, Anne, and I hope you enjoy it. But I repeat: if the price changes (especially if it goes up), I wanna hear about it. I'll send 'em a blast!


I am sure I will enjoy it. Everyone here that has read it has love it. I have all three books now. I am so happy to be able to get them all for $4 dollars.


----------



## LibraryGirl

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn just dropped to $4 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LibraryGirl said:


> A Tree Grows in Brooklyn just dropped to $4 if anyone is interested.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LibraryGirl said:


> A Tree Grows in Brooklyn just dropped to $4 if anyone is interested.


Welcome Librarygirl and congrats on your first post! I added the link for the bargain book you recommended, got my sample also.  Please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself,.

Glad you are here,
Linda


----------



## koland

Espresso Tales by Alexander Mccall Smith
Digital List Price: $9.95
Print List Price: $13.95
Kindle Price: $4.93


----------



## ScrappingForever

Boy, A Tree Grows in Brooklyn! That brings back some memories! It's been YEARS since I've read that!


----------



## LDB

I know this has been posted but I'm far enough into it now to say how EXTREMELY good it is. This is the best book I've read this year and perhaps in several years. Don't pass it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been trying to figure out how to handle these books that change in price.  I started going through some of the older "Bargain Books" and every one I've clicked on so far is much more than it was originally posted, and here's what I've come up with, although if anyone has a better suggestion I'm willing to listen to it.

On 1 Jan, I'm going to start a "Bargain Prices Jan 2009" sticky.  I'll also split out the Dec 2008 Bargain Book posts as a separate thread as some of those are still bargains and will unstick it and lock it.  I'll unstick the remaining thread, which will consist of postings older than November 30, 2008 and add a warning that books may have changed in price and lock it.  It can fade down the board.  The threads will still be there for people to look at, but they won't be so long, which is intimidating (this one is 29 pages long at this point).  People don't bother to go through all the pages to see if a book has been posted before, and I don't blame them...

I'm going to do the same thing with Free Books, have a separate monthly sticky that will then fade down.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to handle these books that change in price. I started going through some of the older "Bargain Books" and every one I've clicked on so far is much more than it was originally posted, and here's what I've come up with, although if anyone has a better suggestion I'm willing to listen to it.
> 
> On 1 Jan, I'm going to start a "Bargain Prices Jan 2009" sticky. I'll also split out the Dec 2008 Bargain Book posts as a separate thread as some of those are still bargains and will unstick it and lock it. I'll unstick the remaining thread, which will consist of postings older than November 30, 2008 and add a warning that books may have changed in price and lock it. It can fade down the board. The threads will still be there for people to look at, but they won't be so long, which is intimidating (this one is 29 pages long at this point). People don't bother to go through all the pages to see if a book has been posted before, and I don't blame them...
> 
> I'm going to do the same thing with Free Books, have a separate monthly sticky that will then fade down.
> 
> Betsy


Sounds great Betsy!

Thanks for all your hard work in The Book Corner,
Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13

It gets so complicated with prices going on the rollercoaster ride.... up and down and up and down.  Sounds like a very good solution Betsy.  Thanks for all of your hard work.  You are appreciated!!!


----------



## Chad Winters

Anne said:


> I just bought my copy I wanted to get it while its $4


Me too!!


----------



## sebat

Good idea, Betsy. 

It gets really depressing to go back through and see all the deals I missed.


----------



## lailamar

I have done a search for you. Here are very high rated and affordably priced kindle romance books. Please download the sample if you wish. Have fun and Happy NEW Year!

discounted from $15+ to $2
http://www.amazon.com/Home-For-Christmas/dp/B0015Z7VF6/ref=sr_1_125?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-125&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Look-What-Santa-Brought/dp/B0015Z7VFQ/ref=sr_1_126?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-126&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chance-Christmas/dp/B0015YEQAA/ref=sr_1_128?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-128&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-at-Midnight/dp/B0015Z7VG0/ref=sr_1_127?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-127&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Love-Me-Still/dp/B0015Z7VFG/ref=sr_1_129?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-129&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Fantasy/dp/B000ZBJA78/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230761140&sr=1-47&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Passions/dp/B000ZBTYZG/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230761733&sr=1-55&tag=kbpst-20

Popular and below $5.00
http://www.amazon.com/Charming-the-Highlander/dp/B000FBJGWM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230761289&sr=1-4&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/The-Other-Boleyn-Girl/dp/B000FC2MDG/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230758608&sr=1-7&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Dragonfly-in-Amber/dp/B000FC2L28/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230758807&sr=1-14&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Voyager/dp/B000FC2L1E/ref=sr_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230758868&sr=1-27&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Pleasures-Dark-Hunter-Book-2/dp/B000SBTEKI/ref=sr_1_36?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230758868&sr=1-36&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Wind-Drake-Sisters-Book/dp/B000OZ0NYE/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230758967&sr=1-38&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Shopaholic-Ties-the-Knot/dp/B000FBFN1A/ref=sr_1_49?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759460&sr=1-49&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/Dance-Devil-Dark-Hunter-Book-4/dp/B000R9KVLW/ref=sr_1_72?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759505&sr=1-72&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.amazon.com/About-A-Dragon/dp/B001FA0P40/ref=sr_1_87?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759562&sr=1-87&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## koland

lailamar said:


> I have done a search for you. Here are very high rated and affordably priced kindle romance books. Please download the sample if you wish. Have fun and Happy NEW Year!
> 
> discounted from $15+ to $2
> http://www.amazon.com/Home-For-Christmas/dp/B0015Z7VF6/ref=sr_1_125?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-125&tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/Look-What-Santa-Brought/dp/B0015Z7VFQ/ref=sr_1_126?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-126&tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chance-Christmas/dp/B0015YEQAA/ref=sr_1_128?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-128&tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-at-Midnight/dp/B0015Z7VG0/ref=sr_1_127?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-127&tag=kbpst-20
> http://www.amazon.com/Love-Me-Still/dp/B0015Z7VFG/ref=sr_1_129?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230759677&sr=1-129&tag=kbpst-20


Fair warning - these are the individual stories out of an anthology (which listed at $15, but is sold for just over $10 in paper form). So, the 291 pages quoted is for the anthology as a whole (which puts each of these five stories at about 60 page each and the entire book price at the same $10 as paper).


----------



## Leslie

koland said:


> Fair warning - these are the individual stories out of an anthology (which listed at $15, but is sold for just over $10 in paper form). So, the 291 pages quoted is for the anthology as a whole (which puts each of these five stories at about 60 page each and the entire book price at the same $10 as paper).


Thanks for that info!

L


----------



## koland

lailamar said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Fantasy/dp/B000ZBJA78/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230761140&sr=1-47
> http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Passions/dp/B000ZBTYZG/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230761733&sr=1-55


These are also short stories ripped from anthologies - there are a huge number currently at 1.19 (down from 1.49, not the full anthology price of $5-$6 quoted in the price comparison). If you use this link, it looks like all the $1.19 stories there are lifted from anthologies (usually of 3 stories originally). Not a bad price at $3.60 per trio and you can mix and match to read only those you want, not the ones originally packaged together. The link has quite a few other in it as well, but I found at least four different Christmas anthologies being sold this way.

*Harlequin Special Releases* and *Harlequin Anthologies*


----------



## megan

I bought the complete works of Sherlock Holmes with navigation through the books/short stories for 80 cents today!


----------



## LDB

megan said:


> I bought the complete works of Sherlock Holmes with navigation through the books/short stories for 80 cents today!


I bought the mobilereference complete Conan Doyle. Although it was $4.79 it includes not only all Sherlock Holmes but everything he wrote including a good bit that isn't Holmes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian said:


> I klicked for the last time this year. Then I will follow my grounded state guidelines. I gave into "the other boleyn girl" been wanting that for awhile. I am supposed to be grounded from one click


The Other Boleyn Girl was a really good book. The movie was so wrong on so many levels. Try The Boleyn Inheritance next if you haven't read that one yet. It's even better.


----------



## chobitz

Digital List Price: $17.95 
Print List Price: $15.00 
Kindle Price: $3.29 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet 
You Save: $11.71 (78%)

Yes its an Oprah pick but don't hold that against it


----------



## megan

Middlesex is a favorite of mine. It will be my first purchase that I also own in paper. If you like it- try Euginedes' The Virgin Suicides.


----------



## LDB

I thought this thread was going to be read only so all new comments on bargains would be in the current month?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm thought I locked it! Will do so now, thanks!

*Reminder to everyone that although these books were bargains when they were posted, Amazon typically has raised the price on bargain books over time. Be sure to check the prices before you one-click!*

Betsy


----------

